# ~Iron filings~Heavyiron training



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

I was raised on volume training and have tried all sorts of programs but I always seem to gravitate back to the basics I learned in the beginning. There have been modifications like reduced volume but this is essentially my routine today.

*Chest/Shoulders/Abs/Cardio*
Incline bench 4-8 sets, 8 reps
Pec Dec or cable crossovers 4 sets, 8 reps

Military db presses 4 sets, 8 reps
Lateral db raises 4 sets, 8 reps

Ab crunches 3-4 sets, 

*Back/Cardio*
Seated rows 4 sets, 8 reps
Wide grip cable pulldowns to the chest 4 sets, 8 reps
Barbell Shrugs 4 sets, 15 reps
Hyper-extensions 4 sets, 15 reps
Rear delts on a pec dec machine 4 sets, 8 reps

*Legs/Abs*
Squats or Leg Press DC style
Leg extensions DC style kinda
Standing or seated calf raises 4 sets, 15 reps

Ab crunches 4 sets

*Arms/Cardio*
Cable push downs 4 sets, 8 reps
Behind the neck db extensions 4 sets, 8 reps
Machine extensions 4 sets, 8 reps

Standing curls 4 sets, 8 reps
Preacher curls 3 sets, 10 reps using 3 cams (very brief rest between sets-15 seconds)
Hammer curls 4 sets, 8 reps


This is a general template and excercises and rep ranges vary. Weight is increased every set so the first 2 sets are sometimes higher reps and act as warmups. Utter failure is the goal on sets 3 and 4 and then forced reps are employed. Rest between sets is kept to a minimum. Tempo is changed from explosive to slow at random times. Cardio is limited while bulking and extended when cutting.


Mid January I was 250lbs and decided to cut. I was fat and not very consistant in the gym due to life with a newborn in 2010. I want abs and hold some decent mass at the same time. I am 43 years old and on about a gram per week. I will post some recent sessions.​


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

*Monday 1-17-2011

250ish lbs

BB Incline Bench Press

*135x 15 reps
185x 10 reps
225x 8 reps
275x 8 reps
275x 6 reps
275x 5 reps

*Pec Fly Machine*

120x 15 reps
140x 10 reps
140x 10 reps
160x 10 reps

*DB Seated Shoulder Press*

60x 12 reps
60x 10 reps
60x 10 reps
65x 10 reps

*Upright Rows*

120x 12 reps
140x 10 reps
160x 10 reps
160x 10 reps

Haven't been in the gym much so I went light this session. Overall I felt good. My goal is to lose some bodyfat and tighten up for the Spring. I am tired of being fat =)


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

*1-20-2011*

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps
4 plates each side x 15 reps
5 plates each side x 15 reps
6 plates each side x 12 reps

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps
5 plates x 15 reps
6 plates x 15 reps

*Seated Calf Raise*

3 plates x 15 reps
3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps
5 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps
3 plates x 20 reps


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2011)

You better lower the weight or you will get muscle bound.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

*1-21-2011*

*Standing EZ Curls*

12x70lbs
8x90
8x100
8x110 

*Preacher Curl Machine*

30reps x 70lbs

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand~slow reps
8x55 slow reps
8x60 slow reps
8x65 explosive reps

*Cable rope pushdowns*

10x100lbs
10x110 
10x120 
10x130

*Overhead rope extensions*

10x130lbs 
10x130
10x130 
10x130

*Reverse Tricep Extensions*

10x130lbs
10x130
10x130
10x130


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

1-23-2011

45 min of interval cardio yesterday. I was spent...been a while since I have done this much cardio =)


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

1-24-2011

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps
4 plates each side x 15 reps
5 plates each side x 15 reps
6 plates each side x 12 reps also did 20 calf extensions
7 plates each side x 10 reps also did 20 calf extensions

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps
5 plates x 15 reps
6 plates x 10 reps

*Standing Calf Raise*

210 x 15 reps
210 x 15 reps
210 x 15 reps
225 x 15 reps

*Ab Crunches*

3 sets 15 reps


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

1-25

45 min of interval cardio tonight. I was out of gas by the end. I will sleep well tonight...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

1-27

Another 45 min of cardio last night. The end was taxing but got through it.


242lbs this AM.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

1-28

241lbs this AM. 

Had an intense back session last night and did 30 more min of interval cardio.

Dropping weight fast!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

*Sunday 1-30-2011*

244 lbs

(Cheat meal was last night)

*BB Incline Bench Press*

135x 15 reps
185x 10 reps
225x 8 reps
275x 8 reps
275x 6 reps
275x 4 reps
225x 8 reps

*Pec Fly Machine*

120x 15 reps very strict with a flex at the end
140x 10 reps
140x 10 reps
160x 10 reps

*DB Seated Shoulder Press*

60x 12 reps
65x 10 reps
75x 10 reps
90x 10 reps

*Upright Rows*

120x 12 reps
140x 10 reps
160x 10 reps
160x 10 reps

30 minutes of treadmill cardio

Had a good session. Dropping body weight and holding strength!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

*1-31-2011*

243lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps
4 plates each side x 15 reps
5 plates each side x 15 reps
6 plates each side x 12 reps also did 20 calf extensions
7 plates each side x 10 reps also did 20 calf extensions

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps
5 plates x 15 reps
6 plates x 10 reps
5 plates x 10 reps

*Standing Calf Raise*

225 x 15 reps
225 x 15 reps
225 x 15 reps
225 x 15 reps

Did a high intensity session. Very fast with little rest between sets.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

2-1

243lbs this AM

45 min interval cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

2-2

243lbs this AM

45 min interval cardio. I upped the level on my Elliptical...I am spent.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

2-5

240lbs this AM

Last night was an intense arm routine and 30 min of treadmill cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

*Sunday 2-6-2011*

242.5 lbs

(Cheat meal was last night)~sesame chicken and beer

Decided to do some volume today.

*BB Incline Bench Press*

135x 15 reps~very strict and slow
185x 10 reps~very strict and slow
225x 10 reps~explosive reps
275x 13 reps~* 5 reps more than last week*~diet is working
275x 6 reps
275x 5 reps
225x 12 reps
225x 12 reps


*Pec Fly Machine*

140x 15 reps~very strict with a flex at the end
150x 10 reps
160x 10 reps
170x 20 reps~explosive reps

*DB Seated Shoulder Press*

60x 15 reps
70x 12 reps
80x 8 reps
100x 4 reps

*Upright Rows*

140x 12 reps
160x 10 reps
180x 10 reps
200x 10 reps

30 minutes of treadmill cardio~heartrate was averaging 145 BPM

Had a good session. Dropping body weight and gaining strength! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp3Bi...eature=related


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

*2-7-2011*

242.5lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps also did 20 calf extensions
4 plates each side x 15 reps also did 20 calf extensions
6 plates each side x 12 reps also did 20 calf extensions
7 plates each side x 10 reps also did 20 calf extensions
7 plates each side x 10 reps also did 20 calf extensions

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps paused at the top of the extension
4 plates x 12 reps paused at the top of the extension
5 plates x 10 reps paused at the top of the extension
6 plates x 10 reps paused at the top of the extension
7 plates x 10 reps paused at the top of the extension
7 plates x 10 reps paused at the top of the extension

*Leg Curl Machine*

60lbs x 10 reps each leg
60lbs x 10 reps each leg
70lbs x 10 reps each leg
70lbs x 10 reps each leg

*Seated Calf Raise*

3 plates x 20 reps toes forward
3 plates x 20 reps toes out
3 plates x 20 reps toes in
3 plates x 20 reps toes forward

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooR_7ttGdag


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

2-9

45 min interval cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

241lbs this AM. 

45 min of interval cardio.

I am visibly leaner since starting this cut. Everything is on track.






YouTube Video


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2011)

whats your height and estimated bf%?  someday i will be as strong as you haha


----------



## Hell (Feb 9, 2011)

Hell yea man!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 9, 2011)

very nice ! i'll be following along in here also


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

PreMier said:


> whats your height and estimated bf%? someday i will be as strong as you haha


 6'1" and fat. 15%???


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> very nice ! i'll be following along in here also


 Thanks for all your help. The nutritional advice has been a lifesaver!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm subscribed!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2011)

Go Heavy!  Pun intended.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2011)

241lbs~2-10-2011

*Back *

*Seated cable rows*

150 x 10 reps strict
180 x 10 reps strict
225 x 10 reps explosive
255 x 10 reps explosive

*Overhead wide grip cable pull downs to chest*

150 x 10 slow reps with squeeze at the end
180 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
210 x 8 regular reps
210 x 8 regular reps

*Rear delt cable machine*

100lbs x 10 slow reps
120lbs x 10 slow reps
140lbs x 10 slow reps
140lbs x 10 slow reps 

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps 

*Hammer Strength shrugs*

2 plates each side x 20 reps
3 plates each side x 15 reps
3 plates each side x 15 reps
3 plates each side x 20 reps

Felt strong tonight. I think I can beat these numbers next week.

30 min cardio.






YouTube Video


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2011)

when i was doing hypers, id load up a cambered bar, and rest it in my elbow pits. it'll allow you to do more weight if that makes sense


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2011)

PreMier said:


> when i was doing hypers, id load up a cambered bar, and rest it in my elbow pits. it'll allow you to do more weight if that makes sense


 
Yeah, I hear you.

I usually just grab more plates.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2011)

im not strong enough to hold 2 ha..


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2011)

PreMier said:


> im not strong enough to hold 2 ha..


 I can hold 2 no problem but 3 is tough, however I can do it. I will try adding a plate next week.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Hyper extensions*
> 
> bodyweight x 15 reps
> holding 1 plate x 15 reps
> ...


 any lower back pump ?  how bad ?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Monday 1-17-2011...[clip]...
> Upright Rows
> 
> 120x 12 reps
> ...


*

You upright row 160x10?
damn, why?*


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2011)

HeavyBomber said:


> You upright row 160x10?
> damn, why?


 I am now at 200lbs on the upright rows. Its a cable machine. I do it to target delts. I can no longer do lateral raises due to an injury but found I can do these with little to no pain. Since I train chest first my shoulders are pre exhausted and warmed up for the excercise.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> any lower back pump ? how bad ?


 Not bad yesterday but at times it can be quite painful.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool journal.

Awesome taste in music as well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I can no longer do lateral raises ...


 No shit?  I've had a nuisance injury for a few months now.  It has gotten a lot better, but damn my right arm cannot do a lateral raise with any real weight.  Yet I can bench, incline, military, no problem.  Weird.  Sounds like you have the same injury...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> No shit? I've had a nuisance injury for a few months now. It has gotten a lot better, but damn my right arm cannot do a lateral raise with any real weight. Yet I can bench, incline, military, no problem. Weird. Sounds like you have the same injury...


I wish but no, I can't flat bench anymore either.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

But you can still incline? Well that's cool. I think it's a better movement anyway


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> But you can still incline? Well that's cool. I think it's a better movement anyway


 Yup, BB inclines are my main lift for chest now.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 12, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I am now at 200lbs on the upright rows. Its a cable machine. I do it to target delts. I can no longer do lateral raises due to an injury but found I can do these with little to no pain. Since I train chest first my shoulders are pre exhausted and warmed up for the excercise.



Oh, I had envisioned a barbell. I was gonna say, that's crazy. lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2011)

2-11

240lbs

*Standing EZ Curls*

12x70lbs
8x90
8x100
8x120 

*Preacher Curl Machine*

30reps x 80lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand~slow reps
8x55 slow reps
8x60 slow reps
8x75 explosive reps

*Cable pushdowns*

15x150lbs
15x180 
15x200 
15x210

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
15x110
10x120 
10x140

*Reverse Tricep Extensions*

12x130lbs
10x140
10x160
12x170 

Felt strong last night. Went home and did 30min interval elliptical cardio.






YouTube Video


----------



## Murder (Feb 12, 2011)

You are very strong for a homosexual.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, BB inclines are my main lift for chest now.



I remember growing up and reading articles where Vince Gironda was quoted about _pendulous _pecs and _turnip _thighs. He preached inclines over flats and sissy squats over back squats.

Great journal, heavy! 



Murder said:


> You are very strong for a homosexual.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I remember growing up and reading articles where Vince Gironda was quoted about _pendulous _pecs and _turnip _thighs. He preached inclines over flats and sissy squats over back squats.
> 
> Great journal, heavy!


 Inclines pound my chest and front delts. I love the feeling.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sunday 2-13-2011*

241 lbs

(Cheat meal was last night)~combination noodle bowl and beers

Decided to do some volume again today.

*BB Incline Bench Press*

135x 15 reps~very strict and slow
185x 10 reps~very strict and slow
225x 10 reps~explosive reps
275x 15 reps~* 2 reps more than last week~diet is still working*
275x 8 reps
275x 6 reps
225x 13 reps
225x 13 reps


*Pec Fly Machine*

140x 15 reps~very strict with a flex at the end
160x 10 reps
180x 10 reps
200x 20 reps~explosive reps~*30 more lbs than last time*

*DB Seated Shoulder Press*

60x 15 reps
70x 12 reps
80x 8 reps
100x 5 reps

*Upright Cable Rows*

140x 12 reps
160x 10 reps
180x 10 reps
200x 11 reps~*1 more rep than last time*

30 minutes of treadmill cardio~heart rate was averaging 145 BPM

Had a good session. Dropping body weight and still gaining strength!





YouTube Video


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2011)

*Monday 2-14-2011*

241 lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps 
4 plates each side x 15 reps 
6 plates each side x 12 reps 
7 plates each side x 10 reps 
8 plates each side x 12 reps~1 more plate than last time

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 12 reps 
5 plates x 10 reps
6 plates x 10 reps 
7 plates x 10 reps 
7 plates x 12 reps~2 more reps than last time

*Standing Calf Raise*

15 reps x 210lbs
15 reps x 225lbs
15 reps x 240lbs
15 reps x 255lbs​


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2011)

*2-15-2011*

239 lbs

45 min interval cardio on the elliptical.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2011)

*2-16-2011*

240lbs this AM

My left bicep has felt sore the last few days so I decided to do a light back routine tonight. I did all my standard lifts but with much lower weight. I used extremely strict form with a big flex at the end of the movements. Most reps took 4-5 seconds to complete so cadence was very slow.

30 min of elliptical cardio.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 17, 2011)

how's the bicep feeling today ?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> how's the bicep feeling today ?


 Seems a bit better. I am hoping Friday's arm session it will be 100% but we will see.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2011)

239.5 lbs this AM

45 min cardio PM


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2011)

*2-18*

Arm day

238lbs

*Cable pushdowns*

15x150lbs
15x180 
15x200 
15x225~15lbs more than last time

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
15x110
15x120 
10x150~10lbs more than last time

*Reverse Tricep Extensions*

12x130lbs
10x140
10x150
10x180~10lbs more than last time

*Standing EZ Curls*

10x70lbs
8x90
8x100
8x130~10lbs more than last time 

*Preacher Curl Machine*

30reps x 90lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)~10lbs more than last session

Went home and did 30min interval elliptical cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 20, 2011)

*Sunday 2-20-2011*

239.5 lbs

(Cheat meal was last night)~combination noodle bowl and beer


*BB Incline Bench Press*

135x 15 reps~very strict and slow
225x 10 reps
275x 8 reps
315x 7 reps~40lbs more than last session

*Pec Fly Machine*

140x 15 reps~very strict with a flex at the end
160x 10 reps
180x 10 reps
220x 10 reps~20 more lbs than last time

*DB Seated Shoulder Press*

60x 12 reps
70x 12 reps
80x 8 reps
100lbs each hand x 12 reps~7 more reps than last time

*Upright Cable Rows*

140x 12 reps
160x 10 reps
180x 10 reps
200x 15 reps~4 more rep than last time

No cardio, I have a cold with a 100.1 degree temp =(


----------



## GFR (Feb 20, 2011)

What do you think  your weight is going to be for the MD contest?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone's melting away!  I won't mention any names. 

Looking good today HI!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> What do you think your weight is going to be for the MD contest?


 I will have to get down another 15lbs is my guess. I am 236lbs this AM. So 25lbs or so of total fat loss in 3 months. It is hard to guess though because I am actually getting stronger while losing weight so we will see.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Someone's melting away! I won't mention any names.
> 
> Looking good today HI!


 Thank you! Cam has really dialed in my diet.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you! Cam has really dialed in my diet.


 

That makes all the difference in the world.  You're dropping weight pretty quick, nice work.

I know you don't want to get into specifics of your actual diet but are you taking in any form of dextrose PWO?  What is the total amount of carbs you're taking in daily (approx)?  

Good luck Bro, I did an extreme cut last fall and never really understood how tough it can be mentally, physically it's easy but the mental grind can really get to you after a while.  You have my respect for going this route, having your abs pop out after dropping 25-30lbs is a major accomplishment, if it were easy everyone would be shredded.  Good luck.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 21, 2011)

IslandGirl and I both work together with making adjustments to get our clients to where they'd like to be.

HI is a great client in that he follows the plan and trains very intensely !!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> IslandGirl and I both work together with making adjustments to get our clients to where they'd like to be.
> 
> HI is a great client in that he follows the plan and trains very intensely !!


 

Indeed.  I was working with a guy who got me down to 9% BF, after that no matter what we tried.....FAIL.  

Good luck HI!!!


----------



## redmond3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow very impressing journal, Keep pushing im sure you will see more, and greater results! You already have some good stats weightlifting wise, great job bro!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2011)

CT said:


> That makes all the difference in the world. You're dropping weight pretty quick, nice work.
> 
> I know you don't want to get into specifics of your actual diet but are you taking in any form of dextrose PWO? What is the total amount of carbs you're taking in daily (approx)?
> 
> Good luck Bro, I did an extreme cut last fall and never really understood how tough it can be mentally, physically it's easy but the mental grind can really get to you after a while. You have my respect for going this route, having your abs pop out after dropping 25-30lbs is a major accomplishment, if it were easy everyone would be shredded. Good luck.


 I use gatorade post training with a few other sups like creatine.

No idea on my carbs. I just eat what I am told. I have a higher carb day and a lower carb day depending on my training schedule. I have done plans before that were tough but this time I am just doing what I am told and not worrying about it. So far it hasn't been that hard but we will see in a few weeks if I feel the same =)


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 22, 2011)

*2-21-2011*

236 lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps 
4 plates each side x 15 reps 
6 plates each side x 12 reps 
8 plates each side x 10 reps

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 12 reps 
5 plates x 10 reps
7 plates x 14 reps~2 more reps than last time

*Standing Calf Raise*

15 reps x 210lbs
15 reps x 210lbs
15 reps x 240lbs
15 reps x 270lbs~15lbs more than last session 

Still sick =(​


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 22, 2011)

235lbs this AM

45 minutes of elliptical cardio.

Still sick


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 23, 2011)

get better brother !  fight night is coming up


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2011)

*235lbs~2-23-2011*

Back 

*Seated cable rows*

150 x 10 reps strict
180 x 10 reps strict
225 x 10 reps
255 x 12 reps~2more reps than last session

*Overhead wide grip cable pull downs to chest*

150 x 10 slow reps with squeeze at the end
180 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
210 x 8 reps
210 x 10 reps~2more reps than last time

*Rear delt cable machine*

100lbs x 10 reps
120lbs x 10 reps
140lbs x 10 reps
150lbs x 10 reps~10 more lbs than last session

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 15 reps~1 more plate than last session

30 min cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2011)

*2-25-11*

Arm day

233.5lbs

*Standing EZ Curls*

10x70lbs
8x90
8x100
10x130~2 reps more than last time 

*Preacher Curl Machine*

30reps x 100lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)~10lbs more than last session

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand~slow reps
8x55 slow reps
8x60 slow reps
8x80 explosive reps~5 more lbs than last session

*Cable pushdowns*

15x150lbs
15x180 
15x200 
15x225

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
15x110
15x120 
10x160~10lbs more than last time

*Reverse Tricep Extensions*

12x130lbs
10x140
10x150
10x190~10lbs more than last time

Went home and did 30min interval elliptical cardio.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

Subscribed, sorry it took so long! Great work heavy 

-T


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2011)

*Carb load day!*

*2-26-2011*

233.5lbs this AM

Today will be a carb load day! I just finished 5 pancakes with maple syrup and 5 egg whites with coffee. I get extra carbs all day long.

*Progress pics*

I started at 250lbs on 1-18, I am now 16.5lbs lighter. I am stronger than when I started the challenge 5 weeks ago. Mostly because I had little time to train much in 2010. Now that I am training more regularly my previous strength is returning fast. 

​


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Subscribed, sorry it took so long! Great work heavy
> 
> -T


 Thanks brother!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2011)

*2-27-11*

235.5 lbs after last nights carb load. I feel warm today. This is likely a sign my metabolism kicked up due to the carb load.

*Chest and shoulders *

I decided to warm up on BB incline presses and then went and did very heavy Incline presses on an old hammer strength style machine. My rotator cuff felt very good today after the rotator prehab excercises.

*Rotator Cuff Excercises*

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 20 reps

*Hammer Strength Incline Bench Press*

3 plates each side x 10 reps
4 plates each side x 10 reps
5 plates each side x 6 reps
6 plates each side x 3 reps~failed on the 4th rep about half way.

*Pec Fly Machine*

140lbs x 12 reps
160lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
230lbs x 10 reps~10 more lbs than last session

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

60lbs x 12 reps
70lbs x 12 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
105lbs each hand x 5 reps~5 more lbs than last session

Decided to do upright rows with free weights today. I have been using a cable machine with an EZ bar attachment but decided to use a free EZ bar today.

*Free Upright EZ Bar Rows*

90lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
110lbs x 10 reps
130lbs x 8 reps

*Ab Crunches*

Bodyweight x 15 reps for 3 sets

30 minutes of treadmill cardio. Kept heart rate around 135-140 beats per minute.​


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2011)

*2-28-2011*

233 lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps 
4 plates each side x 12 reps 
6 plates each side x 10 reps 
8 plates each side x 12 reps~2 more reps than last session

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 12 reps 
5 plates x 10 reps
7 plates x 20 reps~6 more reps than last time

*Leg Curls*

70lbs x 10 reps
70lbs x 10 reps
70lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps~10 more lbs than previous session

*Standing Calf Raise*

15 reps x 210lbs
15 reps x 225lbs
15 reps x 240lbs
15 reps x 285lbs~15lbs more than last session


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 3, 2011)

*234lbs~3-2-2011*

Back 

*Seated cable rows*

150 x 15 reps strict
180 x 10 reps strict
225 x 10 reps
270 x 6 reps~15lbs more than last session

*Overhead wide grip cable pull downs to chest*

150 x 10 slow reps with squeeze at the end
180 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
210 x 8 reps
225 x 7 reps~15lbs more than last session

*Rear delt cable machine*

100lbs x 10 reps
120lbs x 10 reps
140lbs x 10 reps
160lbs x 10 reps~10 more lbs than last session

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 16 reps~1 more rep than last session

No cardio, still sick =(


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2011)

*3-4-11*

Arm day

*232.6lbs*

*Standing EZ Curls*

10x70lbs
10x90
10x100
14x130~4 reps more than last time 

*Preacher Curl Machine*

30reps x 110lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)~10lbs more than last session

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand~slow reps
8x60 slow reps
8x70 slow reps
8x85 explosive reps~5 more lbs than last session

*Cable pushdowns*

15x150lbs
15x180 
15x200 
20x225~5 more reps than last session

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
15x110
15x120 
12x160~2 more reps than last time

*Reverse Tricep Extensions*

12x130lbs
10x140
10x150
10x200~10lbs more than last time

Went home and did 45min interval elliptical cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2011)

3-5-2011

45 min interval cardio

I missed some cardio this week due to being sick so I decided to make up a session today.


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 5, 2011)

looking good Heavy.


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow you're dieting and you still have PR's!    Nice! 

You're before and after photo looks awesome!  You're really leaning out!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> looking good Heavy.


 Thanks brother


katt said:


> Wow you're dieting and you still have PR's!  Nice!
> 
> You're before and after photo looks awesome! You're really leaning out!


 Thanks, I hope to get way leaner but we will see.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2011)

*3-6-11*

233.6 lbs after last nights cheat meal

*Chest and shoulders *

I decided to do flat bench today. I severely injured my right rotator cuff again on 10-5-09 and have been trying to work around the injury for over a year. In 2010 I took about 6 months off of training and it really made it feel a lot better. I lost a lot of strength during that time but now it's coming back fast. I wanted to see if it was really healed today so I did the excercises that I could not do in the past.

*Rotator Cuff Excercises*

*Flat BB Bench*~this has been very difficult on my shoulder in the past. Today I had zero pain for the first time in 17 months doing flat bench!

Bar only x 15 reps
135lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 10 reps
315lbs x 5 reps

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

225lbs x 8 reps
315lbs x 3 reps
225lbs x 15 reps

*Pec Fly Machine*

140lbs x 12 reps
160lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 8 reps
240lbs x 10 reps~10 more lbs than last session

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

60lbs x 12 reps
70lbs x 12 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
105lbs each hand x 6 reps~1 more rep than last session

*Free Upright EZ Bar Rows*

90lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
110lbs x 10 reps
130lbs x 10 reps~2 more reps than last session

*Lateral Raises*~this is how I injured myself in 2009. I felt my rotator cuff pop doing 65lb dumbells so I went super light today and had zero pain!

15lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
25lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps

*Ab Crunches*

Bodyweight x 15 reps for 4 sets~1 more set than last session

30 minutes of elliptical cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2011)

*3-7-2011*

232 lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 16 reps 
4 plates each side x 15 reps 
6 plates each side x 12 reps 
8 plates each side x 13 reps~1 more rep than last session

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps 
5 plates x 15 reps
7 plates x 21 reps~1 more rep than last time

*Leg Curls*

70lbs x 10 reps
70lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
90lbs x 10 reps~10 more lbs than previous session

*Standing Calf Raise*

15 reps x 210lbs
15 reps x 225lbs
15 reps x 240lbs
15 reps x 300lbs~15lbs more than last session


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2011)

231lbs this am

45 minutes elliptical cardio PM


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2011)

*229.6lbs~3-9-2011* (Starting weight was 250lbs)

Back 

*Seated cable rows*

150 x 15 reps strict
180 x 10 reps strict
225 x 10 reps
270 x 8 reps~2 more reps than last session

*Overhead wide grip cable pull downs to chest*

150 x 10 slow reps with squeeze at the end
180 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
210 x 8 reps
240 x 8 reps~15lbs more than last session

*Rear delt cable machine*

100lbs x 12 reps
120lbs x 10 reps
140lbs x 10 reps
170lbs x 10 reps~10 more lbs than last session

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 18 reps~2 more reps than last session

*Machine Shrugs*

2 plates each side x 20 reps
3 plates each side x 15 reps
3 plates each side x 20 reps
4 plates each side x 15 reps~1 plate more than last session

30 minutes interval cardio


----------



## Curt James (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Stronger and leaner!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 9, 2011)

You seem to be dropping the weight off pretty quick, what weight are you going for?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You seem to be dropping the weight off pretty quick, what weight are you going for?


 No target weight just want to be very lean so the mirror is my guage.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2011)

45 minutes interval cardio.​


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2011)

*3-11-11*

Arm day

*227.4lbs*

*Standing EZ Curls*

10x70lbs
10x90
10x100
6x160~30lbs more than last time 
10x110

*Preacher Curl Machine*

30reps x 115lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)~5lbs more than last session

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand~slow reps
8x60 slow reps
8x70 slow reps
8x90~5 more lbs than last session

*Cable pushdowns*

15x150lbs
15x180 
15x200 
25x225~5 more reps than last session

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
15x110
15x120 
12x170~10lbs more than last time

*Reverse Tricep Extensions*

10x130lbs
10x140
10x150
21x200~11 reps more than last time


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 11, 2011)

Great log, subbed.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2011)

Pic is last night. 

I have about 5 more weeks left on my diet.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 12, 2011)

Fucking jacked. I hate you


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 13, 2011)

*3-13-11*

232 lbs after yesterdays carb load

*Chest and shoulders *


*Rotator Cuff Excercises*

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 8 reps
315lbs x 4 reps
225lbs x 8 reps~pause for 1 second at the bottom of the press, super strict

*Pec Fly Machine*

140lbs x 12 reps
160lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
240lbs x 11 reps~1 more rep than last session

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

60lbs x 12 reps
70lbs x 12 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
105lbs each hand x 7 reps~1 more rep than last session

*Lateral Raises*~this is how I injured myself in 2009. I felt my rotator cuff pop doing 65lb dumbells so I went light today and had zero pain!

20lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
35lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps

*Ab Crunches*

Bodyweight x 15 reps for 4 sets

30 minutes of treadmill cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 14, 2011)

*3-14-2011*

229 lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 16 reps 
4 plates each side x 15 reps 
6 plates each side x 12 reps 
8 plates each side x 14 reps~1 more rep than last session

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps 
5 plates x 15 reps
7 plates x 18 reps

*Standing Calf Raise*

15 reps x 210lbs
15 reps x 225lbs
15 reps x 240lbs
16 reps x 300lbs~1 more rep than last session


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 15, 2011)

PreMier said:


> Fucking jacked. I hate you


  lots of guys feel that way about HI


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2011)

yea, id kill to have arms and delts like he's rockin.  i look at myself when im fully dressed, and think 'people probably dont even know i workout'.  im strong, but it'd be nice to look the part as well


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

PreMier said:


> yea, id kill to have arms and delts like he's rockin.  i look at myself when im fully dressed, and think 'people probably dont even know i workout'.  im strong, but it'd be nice to look the part as well


Lol you want to be his size and I want to be your size maybe we can all work out some kind of trade here.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good.
Keep up the hard work brother.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it off topic here to ask what .....ehem...supplements your running?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2011)

brundel said:


> Is it off topic here to ask what .....ehem...supplements your running?


 
Hypothetically,

I started the cut with 600mg cyp and 50mg anadrol daily. I then transitioned to about 1 gram cyp daily with the anadrol. Dropped the drol about week 6 and added masteron. Water fell off quick. I am now transitioned to prop, mast. Today I will add tren, hypothetically.

*edit* cyp was weekly not daily. LOL!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> yea, id kill to have arms and delts like he's rockin. i look at myself when im fully dressed, and think 'people probably dont even know i workout'. im strong, but it'd be nice to look the part as well


 It took me years to get those arms and delts. I did a ton of volume training and steroids...just keep working hard and smart in the gym.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Hypothetically,
> 
> I started the cut with 600mg cyp and 50mg anadrol daily. I then transitioned to about 1 gram cyp daily with the anadrol. Dropped the drol about week 6 and added masteron. Water fell off quick. I am now transitioned to prop, mast. Today I will add tren, hypothetically.



Sounds pretty good to me.
Clearly its working well.   

Prop, mast, tren is amazing.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2011)

*226lbs~3-16-2011 *

Back 

*Seated cable rows*

150 x 15 reps strict
180 x 12 reps strict
225 x 10 reps
285 x 7 reps~15lbs more than last session

*Overhead wide grip cable pull downs to chest*

150 x 10 slow reps with squeeze at the end
180 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
210 x 8 reps
255 x 8 reps~15lbs more than last session (used straps)

*Rear delt cable machine*

100lbs x 12 reps
120lbs x 10 reps
140lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps~10 more lbs than last session

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 3 plates x 15 reps~1 more plate than last session

*Hammer Strength Shrugs*

3 plates each side x 15 reps
4 plates each side x 15 reps
5 plates each side x 15 reps
6 plates each side x 10 reps~2 plates more than last session (used straps)

30 minutes cardio

I am surprised by the gains today. I thought I had plateaued on the strength but today I felt strong. Still dropping weight and getting stronger so I am pleased with todays session.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2011)

Today was the first tren day as well?
Strength is gonna keep going up....I love that super human feeling.
Nice numbers bro.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good Bro, in 4-5 weeks you're going to look great.

Are you not doing squats and deads for a reason?  Just curious.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2011)

CT said:


> Looking good Bro, in 4-5 weeks you're going to look great.
> 
> Are you not doing squats and deads for a reason? Just curious.


 Thanks!

Lower back issues. I also have an old hernia that was repaired that gives me groin pain from time to time. My last leg session I was very rushed. I wanted to do hamstrings but I was late picking up my wife. I am thinking of joining a gym by my house so I don't have to rush. We carpool now.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2011)

226lbs this am

45 min interval cardio PM


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2011)

*3-18-11*

Arm day

225 lbs

*Standing EZ Curls*

10x80lbs
10x90
10x100
12x 130

*Preacher Curl Machine*

30reps x 120lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)~5lbs more than last session

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand~slow reps
8x60 slow reps
8x70 slow reps
8x95~5 more lbs than last session

*Cable pushdowns*

15x150lbs
15x180 
15x200 
15x235~10 lbs more than last session

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
15x120
15x140 
15x170~3 reps more than last time

*Reverse Tricep Extensions*

10x130lbs
10x140
10x150
10x210~10 lbs more than last time 

I felt pretty good at this point so I decided to do some volume training today and added a few more excercises to my normal routine.

*Behind The Neck Seated DB Extensions*

10 x 75lbs
10 x 90lbs
10 x 110lbs
10 x 120lbs

*Reverse EZ Curls*

10 x 60lbs
10 x 70lbs
10 x 90lbs
10 x 100lbs

*One Arm Machine Curls*

12 x 160lbs
12 x 180lbs
12 x 200lbs
12 x 220lbs

30 minutes of elliptical interval cardio. I upped the load tonight as I am getting conditioned and my heart rate is not going high enough.


----------



## brundel (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking strong bro.

For alot of guys...95lbs DB is used for pressing......not curling.

Just saying.

And your losing weight still.
Seems like everything is right on track.
Good work.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 19, 2011)

brundel said:


> Looking strong bro.
> 
> For alot of guys...95lbs DB is used for pressing......not curling.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks brother,

My arms seem to respond well to training. Definately a strong point. 

Yup, down 2 lbs this week and staying strong. Total Package has dialed in my diet no doubt.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 20, 2011)

Yesterday was a carb load day! Yay!

232lbs this am


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yesterday was a carb load day! Yay!
> 
> 232lbs this am


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 20, 2011)

*3-20-11*

232 lbs after yesterdays carb load

*Chest and shoulders *

Rotator Cuff Excercises

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 8 reps
315lbs x 6 reps
225lbs x 8 reps
225lbs x 6 reps

*Pec Fly Machine*

140lbs x 12 reps
160lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
250lbs x 6 reps~10lbs more than last session

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

60lbs x 15 reps
70lbs x 12 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
105lbs each hand x 8 reps~1 more rep than last session

*Upright cable rows*

140lbs x 12
160lbs x 10
180lbs x 10
210lbs x 6~10 more lbs than previous session

*Lateral Raises*~this is how I injured myself in 2009. I felt my rotator cuff pop doing 65lb dumbells so I went light today and had zero pain!

25lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
35lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps

*Ab Crunches*

Bodyweight x 15 reps for 4 sets

30 minutes of treadmill cardio.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome log heavy sorry I am late.  I read the whole thing and I must say you are making some serious progress.  To be getting stronger in a cut cycle is absolutely great.  You obviously have that diet exactly where it needs to be.  I also saw your supps and that just goes to show others how important diet and training is when taking supps.  Most would think test and drol are for bulking but you transitioned them to a cut. All about the diet.  Dropping the water from the drol probably was a nice boost too. Keep up the great work.  This has got me motivated to cut up as well.  Built has been helping me work out some issues with my diet.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for stopping in. I am very pleased with my results. This has been a fun prep so far.

I am 229lbs this am

Some fats are being pulled this week from my diet. My target date is April 18th so getting close to the end date now.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 21, 2011)

Spring is in the air !


----------



## BigRican (Mar 21, 2011)

You're a beast Heavy!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2011)

*3-21-2011*

229 lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps 
4 plates each side x 12 reps 
6 plates each side x 12 reps 
8 plates each side x 15 reps~1 more rep than last session

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps 
5 plates x 15 reps
7 plates x 23 reps~2 reps more than previous session

*Leg Curls*

70lbs x 10 reps
70lbs x 10 reps
70lbs x 10 reps
90lbs x 12 reps~2 more reps than previous session

*Standing Calf Raise*

15 reps x 225lbs
15 reps x 240lbs
15 reps x 255lbs
20 reps x 300lbs~4 more reps than last session 

Felt good tonight. I have been beating the log book for over 2 months now. Everything is on track.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Felt good tonight. I have been beating the log book for over 2 months now. Everything is on track.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 22, 2011)

45min interval cardio


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 22, 2011)

holy fuck bro! what a transformation! looking good. how many days are you going before carbing up?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 22, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> holy fuck bro! what a transformation! looking good. how many days are you going before carbing up?


 Thanks for the kind words.

I don't know when my next carb load is. It all depends on how my body responds and what my nutritionist decides. I do get some extra carbs wednesday but it isn't a lot.


----------



## brundel (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking good bro.

How you feeling on the low carbs?

I feel terrible with no carbs.


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm with you Brundel. low carbs after a while makes me feel like shit but the fat and water just come right off..makes me fell flat as hell too. thats why i was thinking of throwing in a couple of carb loading days(besides a day on the weekends) maybe one during the week.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 23, 2011)

I am on a carb cycle so I get higher carbs on training days. I actually like the diet a lot.

 Now half my fats were pulled yesterday AND it was a low carb day. That was an adjustment. LOL!


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 23, 2011)

well i just started a new workout regimen of what the old BB'S did back in the day to get in shape for a comp...not that i am i just wanted to tighten up a bit....6 days a week, every body part 2x a week....i like it so far.but, back to diet...i've been going low carbs to almost none for 3 days..then load on the 4th....then back down again with a cheat day on sunday. not to bad actually.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 23, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> well i just started a new workout regimen of what the old BB'S did back in the day to get in shape for a comp...not that i am i just wanted to tighten up a bit....6 days a week, every body part 2x a week....i like it so far.but, back to diet...i've been going low carbs to almost none for 3 days..then load on the 4th....then back down again with a cheat day on sunday. not to bad actually.


 Yeah, cheat meals or carb loads help you keep your sanity. Are you doing a journal?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 23, 2011)

*226lbs~3-23-2011 *

Back 

*Seated cable rows*

150 x 15 reps strict
180 x 12 reps strict
225 x 10 reps
300 x 6 reps~15lbs more than last session

*Overhead wide grip cable pull downs to chest*

150 x 10 slow reps with squeeze at the end
180 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
210 x 8 reps
270 x 8 reps~15lbs more than last session (used straps)

*Rear delt cable machine*

100lbs x 12 reps
120lbs x 10 reps
150lbs x 10 reps
190lbs x 10 reps~10 more lbs than last session

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 15 reps
holding 3 plates x 17 reps~2 more reps than last session

*Hammer Strength Shrugs*

3 plates each side x 15 reps
4 plates each side x 15 reps
5 plates each side x 15 reps
6 plates each side x 12 reps~2 reps more than last session (used straps)

30 minutes treadmill cardio


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, cheat meals or carb loads help you keep your sanity. Are you doing a journal?


 nah no journal for me! shit i'm having fun just reading yours! keep it up.


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 23, 2011)

ok bro...who is doing your diet for you?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 23, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> ok bro...who is doing your diet for you?


 


​


These guys


----------



## Life (Mar 23, 2011)

Any gain in LBM?


----------



## medici999 (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome long Heavy, follow you alot of some of the other boards.
Whens the next pictures coming?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2011)

Life said:


> Any gain in LBM?


 My strength gains have been significant so...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2011)

medici999 said:


> Awesome long Heavy, follow you alot of some of the other boards.
> Whens the next pictures coming?


 My avy is the 18th of March.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2011)

45 min interval cardio

low carb, low fat day. Tried an appetite suppressant. Seemed to work. Washed it down with a diet green tea drink.

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/lean-fuel-extreme.php ​


----------



## brundel (Mar 24, 2011)

I wanted you to know that after following this and seeing your progress I did cardio today....10 min. the first 10 min in years.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2011)

domestic cardio?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 25, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> These guys


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> domestic cardio?



Lol! Yes.......7 min elliptical.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2011)

*3-25-11*

Arm day

*225 lbs*

*Standing EZ Curls*

10x80lbs
10x90
10x100
15x130~3 more reps than last session

*Preacher Curl Machine*

25 reps x 125lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)~5lbs more than last session

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand~slow reps
8x60 reps
8x70 reps
8x100~5 more lbs than last session

*Cable pushdowns*

15x160lbs
15x180 
15x200 
20x235~5 reps more than last session

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
15x120
15x140 
15x180~10lbs more than last time


*Behind The Neck Seated DB Extensions*

10 x 75lbs
10 x 90lbs
10 x 120lbs
10 x 130lbs~10lbs more than last session

30 minutes of treadmill interval cardio.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn HI, you are doing some good work and making some great progress. Much respect Bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks brother!


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont care how your curling it.

100lbs is a big hunk of iron.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2011)

brundel said:


> I dont care how your curling it.
> 
> 100lbs is a big hunk of iron.


 Finally glad to get those back in my hands. After my rotator cuff injury I pulled something in my right forearm last year. I lost a ton of power. Now that the pain is gone and the injuries healed it is all coming back.


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 25, 2011)

brundel said:


> I dont care how your curling it.
> 
> 100lbs is a big hunk of iron.


  fuck yeah it is!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

brundel said:


> I wanted you to know that after following this and seeing your progress I did cardio today....10 min. the first 10 min in years.



heavyiron the motivator!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2011)

225.5lbs this am. 

Total Package wants me to carb load again today. I will be eating massive carbs all day.​


----------



## Hell (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent journal Heavy!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks brother


45min interval cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2011)

231lbs after yesterdays carb load. Up 5.5lbs.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 27, 2011)

Great thread, seems like i am going to steal you training schedule


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 27, 2011)

MY my my... You are just too Sweet looking for wordz.


Keep up the fantastic work, and I think, the world may wish to learn from you!

What a father figure!!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2011)

*3-27-11*

231 lbs after yesterdays carb load

*Chest and shoulders *

Rotator Cuff Excercises

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 8 reps
315lbs x 5 reps+2 forced reps

*Pec Fly Machine*

140lbs x 12 reps
160lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
250lbs x 8 reps~2 reps more than last session

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

60lbs x 15 reps
70lbs x 12 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
110lbs each hand x 4 reps~5lbs more than last session

*Upright cable rows*

140lbs x 12
160lbs x 10
180lbs x 8
225lbs x 8~15 more lbs than previous session

*Ab Crunches*

Bodyweight x 15 reps for 4 sets

30 minutes of elliptical cardio.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow 315 on the incline Jesus Christ.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2011)

Progress pic from yesterday. 231lbs.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 28, 2011)

Great,please can you add also pic how you look when you start?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Great,please can you add also pic how you look when you start?


These were taken Jan 18th. I used Asia Pharma Anadrol and Cypionate to start my cut.


----------



## brundel (Mar 28, 2011)

Bro you look great in the progress pic!
Looking like a totally different dude.


----------



## becomeabodybuild (Mar 28, 2011)

*i know how to become a bodybuilder*

Wow, I am just strating to realize how much effort are needeed to achieve a body like that. This tell me a little bit about  how to become a bodybuilder but also a lot about the desire needed to accomplish this,
im impressed

vince


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you joke us? omfg. fantastic resuls


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> These were taken Jan 18th. I used Asia Pharma Anadrol and Cypionate to start my cut.


 nice cutting cycle with test and drol !! your 2 Nutritionists are doing a good job with your macros


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Are you joke us? omfg. fantastic resuls


 No joke, I was a fatass! LOL!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> nice cutting cycle with test and drol !! your 2 Nutritionists are doing a good job with your macros


 Yup, the nutrition plan is a huge part of my transformation. I can't thank you guys enough!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2011)

*3-28-2011*

228 lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps 
4 plates each side x 12 reps 
6 plates each side x 12 reps 
9 plates each side x 8 reps~1 more plate per side than last session

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps 
5 plates x 15 reps
7 plates x 25 reps~2 reps more than previous session

*Individual Leg Curls*

70lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps~10lbs more than previous session

*Standing Calf Raise*

15 reps x 225lbs
15 reps x 240lbs
15 reps x 255lbs
22 reps x 300lbs~2 more reps than last session


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 28, 2011)

This journal is great HI, motivating and informative.


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 28, 2011)

why cant i get on total packages web site? never mind i figured it out. but actually the site is down?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks to be fine brother.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 28, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> why cant i get on total packages web site? never mind i figured it out. but actually the site is down?


you should be good to go


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow you look so much bigger now. I didn't realize higher body fat makes people look so much smaller. It looks like you gained 20 pounds of muscle but really you lost 20 pounds, weird.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 28, 2011)

Great results.
yes diet is always the key,then gear and training..
also cardio do big job here.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Great results.
> yes diet is always the key,then gear and training..
> also cardio do big job here.


 Nutrition is so important. I see the following list as the order of importance in bodybuilding;

1. Genetics
2. Nutrition
3. Training
4. Recovery
5. Consistency
6. Lastly, steroids


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2011)

226lbs this am

45 min interval cardio pm​


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 29, 2011)

i think you're getting too strong now....take a week off and let others catch up to you!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i think you're getting too strong now....take a week off and let others catch up to you!!!


LOL!

 The deadline is April 18th so I am training pretty hard. I am surprised by the gains this late in a cutting cycle. Everything seems to be working.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2011)

224.4lbs~new low

45min fasted cardio this AM


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 30, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i think you're getting too strong now....take a week off and let others catch up to you!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 226lbs this am
> 
> 45 min interval cardio pm​


​*3-30-2011 

*Back 

*Seated cable rows*

150 x 12 reps strict
180 x 12 reps strict
225 x 10 reps
300 x 8 reps~2 reps more than last session

*Overhead wide grip cable pull downs to chest*

150 x 10 slow reps with squeeze at the end
180 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
210 x 8 reps
285 x 6 reps~15lbs more than last session (used straps)

*Rear delt cable machine*

100lbs x 12 reps
120lbs x 10 reps
150lbs x 10 reps
200lbs x 8 reps~10 more lbs than last session

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 15 reps
holding 3 plates x 20 reps~3 more reps than last session

*Hammer Strength Shrugs*

3 plates each side x 15 reps
4 plates each side x 15 reps
5 plates each side x 15 reps
6 plates each side x 14 reps~2 reps more than last session (used straps)

30 minutes treadmill cardio after training


----------



## brundel (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn bro.....that picture is so beautiful it just brought a tear to my eye.
Is it wrong that  salivate when I see that?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2011)

Got some good news yesterday!

Peanut butter and added carbs are coming back into my diet plan. Total Package wants me to adjust my eating.

Yay!​
*226lbs this AM*

45min interval cardio.​


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great news HI! Enjoy Bro!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Got some good news yesterday!​
> 
> Peanut butter and added carbs are coming back into my diet plan. Total Package wants me to adjust my eating.​
> Yay!​*226lbs this AM*​
> ...


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2011)

4-1-11

*Arm day*

224 lbs

*Standing EZ Curls*

11x80lbs
10x90
10x110
20x130~5 more reps than last session

*Preacher Curl Machine*

25 reps x 125lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand~slow reps
8x60 reps
8x70 reps
8x105~5 more lbs than last session

*Cable pushdowns*

15x160lbs
15x180 
15x200 
20x245~10lbs more than last session

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
15x120
15x140 
16x180~1 rep more than last time

*Behind The Neck Seated DB Extensions*

15 x 75lbs
10 x 95lbs
8 x 120lbs
11 x 130lbs~1 rep more than last session

30 minutes of elliptical interval cardio.


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I have had several members ask about my current cycle so I will list my final phase of my cutting cycle here. I started with AP anadrol and my script cyp when the cut started in January but then switched to a more traditional cutting cycle 3-4 weeks ago.
> 
> 450mg Dragon Pharma prop weekly
> 300mg Dragon Pharma mast weekly
> ...



Please forgive me if I have misunderstood, but from the reading I have done here, I thought you weren't supposed to mix nolva with Tren / 19norr compounds?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Please forgive me if I have misunderstood, but from the reading I have done here, I thought you weren't supposed to mix nolva with Tren / 19norr compounds?


 I started to get a gyno flare up and Nolva is very fast for knocking out emergency gyno. Normally I just run an AI solo.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 2, 2011)

if you had legitimate HG Aromasin (upjohn/pfizer) you'd be ultra shredded right now!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> if you had legitimate HG Aromasin (upjohn/pfizer) you'd be ultra shredded right now!


 Actually I am on 1mg of script adex daily straight from the pharmacy. I have HRT scripts =)

Once I drop the oils next week, things will tighten up. I also added a bunch more cardio this week. 9 sessions now weekly =(


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2011)

223.8 lbs this AM

Carb load day

Cardio two times today. One AM and one PM. 45 min each.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 3, 2011)

*4-3-11*

230 lbs after yesterdays carb load

*Chest and shoulders *

Rotator Cuff Excercises

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 16 reps
275lbs x 7 reps
225lbs x 12 reps
225lbs x 8 reps
225lbs x 8 reps
135lbs x 50 reps~friend came over to talk to me so I was full strength from waiting so long between sets.

*Pec Fly Machine*

140lbs x 10 reps
160lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
250lbs x 8 reps

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

60lbs x 15 reps
70lbs x 12 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
100lbs each hand x 2 reps~felt a bit weak on these.

*Upright cable rows*

140lbs x 10
160lbs x 10
180lbs x 10
200lbs x 12

*Ab Crunches*

Bodyweight x 15 reps for 4 sets

 Did 45 min of cardio this am

will do another 30 minutes of elliptical cardio in a few minutes.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2011)

*4-4-2011*

226 lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps 
4 plates each side x 12 reps 
6 plates each side x 12 reps 
9 plates each side x 10 reps~2 reps more than last session

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps 
5 plates x 15 reps
7 plates x 27 reps~2 reps more than previous session

*Individual Leg Curls*

70lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
110lbs x 8 reps~10lbs more than previous session

*Standing Calf Raise*

15 reps x 225lbs
15 reps x 240lbs
15 reps x 255lbs
25 reps x 300lbs~3 more reps than last session

After yesterday I thought I had hit a wall in gains but tonight I beat the log book accross the board.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 4, 2011)

You didn't just beat the logbook, you kicked it's ass!! Great job!


----------



## brundel (Apr 4, 2011)

Good job brother keep it up.


----------



## Hell (Apr 4, 2011)

Your progress from those January pics is unreal man!!  

Hell yea, Keep it up!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *4-4-2011*
> After yesterday I thought I had hit a wall in gains but tonight I beat the log book accross the board.


 insane !!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2011)

224.4 lbs this am

45 min cardio PM

Loading water today. Shooting for 3 gallons. 

Thanks world-pharma!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thanks world-pharma!


wp rocks !!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 5, 2011)

Great..how you like inject?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 6, 2011)

*4-6-2011 *

Back 

*Seated cable rows*

150 x 12 reps strict
180 x 10 reps strict
225 x 8 reps strict
300 x 10 reps~2 reps more than last session

*Overhead wide grip cable pull downs to chest*

150 x 10 slow reps with squeeze at the end
180 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
210 x 8 reps
285 x 8 reps~2 reps more than last session (used straps)

*Rear delt cable machine*

100lbs x 12 reps
120lbs x 10 reps
150lbs x 10 reps
200lbs x 10 reps~2 reps more than last session

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 15 reps
holding 3 plates x 22 reps~2 more reps than last session

*Hammer Strength Shrugs*

3 plates each side x 15 reps
4 plates each side x 15 reps
5 plates each side x 15 reps
6 plates each side x 15 reps~1 rep more than last session (used straps)

*Cardio 2 times today*

45 min elliptical cardio AM

30 minutes treadmill cardio after training


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gotta tell you HI, every time I look in here I am more and more impressed. You are getting leaner and stronger at the same time. Total Package seems to really know his stuff and you are implementing the plan to a "T".

Much respect Bro, keep it up!!


----------



## XYZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Are you doing a salt/water load at the end?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Gotta tell you HI, every time I look in here I am more and more impressed. You are getting leaner and stronger at the same time. Total Package seems to really know his stuff and you are implementing the plan to a "T".
> 
> Much respect Bro, keep it up!!


 Thanks brother!

Total Package is awesome. The nutrition plan has been amazing.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2011)

CT said:


> Are you doing a salt/water load at the end?


 Yup, dry run this weekend then again next week as far as I know.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Get ready to feel like a GIANT sponge Bro.  Results are really good after.  Has Cam mentioned anything about taking in 4oz of red wine?  It helps bring out the vascularity.  Good luck, it will be interesting to hear how it goes.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2011)

*4-7*

45min interval cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2011)

*4-8-11*

Arm day

Low sodium day

224.4 lbs

*Standing EZ Curls*

12x80lbs
10x90
10x110
20x130

*Preacher Curl Machine*

28 reps x 90lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand~slow reps
8x60 
8x70 
6x105

*Cable pushdowns*

15x160lbs
15x180 
15x200 
20x245

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
15x120
15x140 
15x180

*Reverse Extensions*

4 very fast sets with varying weight between 120-160lbs

30 minutes of elliptical interval cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2011)

*223.2 lbs* *this AM*~*lowest weight of the blast so far.*

Been having a tough time shedding fat in my back but I got a decent shot at the gym showing the faint outline of some detail yesterday. It was good lighting right after an arm routine. 

Below is before on the left (1-18 at 250lbs) and after on the right (4-8). ​


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 9, 2011)

Great results ..more and more cut..


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 9, 2011)

nice bro..loving the log


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2011)

4-9-2011

Two sessions of cardio. 45min AM and 45min PM.

Went to a posing clinic and learned a bit about posing. It was interesting seeing how to change my look with just slight tweaks to the posing. I also learned for the first time how to pose my back.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2011)

*4-10-11*

225 lbs after yesterdays carb load

Went super strict on all excercises today.

*Chest and shoulders *

Rotator Cuff Excercises

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 8 reps
315lbs x 5 reps+ 1 forced rep

*Pec Fly Machine*

140lbs x 10 reps
160lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
250lbs x 8 reps

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

60lbs x 10 reps
70lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
90lbs each hand x 8 reps

*Upright cable rows*

140lbs x 10
160lbs x 10
180lbs x 10
200lbs x 10

*Ab Crunches*

Bodyweight x 15 reps for 4 sets

Did 45 min of cardio this AM

Did another 30 minutes of elliptical cardio PM.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 11, 2011)

CT said:


> Has Cam mentioned anything about taking in 4oz of red wine? It helps bring out the vascularity. Good luck, it will be interesting to hear how it goes.


a lot of the times, we will use sodium to bring out the vascularity. Competing in the NPC, all alcohol is banned and can get you disqualified, so we don't use it. We have never found the wine to be all that effective anyways with 4 oz and if you take in more, you don't really care. lol !!!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 11, 2011)

*4-11-2011*

223 lbs

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 15 reps 
4 plates each side x 12 reps 
6 plates each side x 12 reps 
9 plates each side x 9 reps

*Leg Extension*

3 plates x 15 reps
4 plates x 15 reps 
5 plates x 15 reps
7 plates x 27 reps

*Individual Leg Curls*

70lbs x 10 reps
70lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps

*Standing Calf Raise*

15 reps x 225lbs
15 reps x 240lbs
15 reps x 255lbs
27 reps x 300lbs~2 more reps than last session


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 11, 2011)

your abs are so nice!


great work and man does it show!


----------



## XYZ (Apr 12, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> a lot of the times, we will use sodium to bring out the vascularity. Competing in the NPC, all alcohol is banned and can get you disqualified, so we don't use it. We have never found the wine to be all that effective anyways with 4 oz and if you take in more, you don't really care. lol !!!


 

Interesting. PM me if you get a chance, I wanted to ask you a few questions in regards to this if you have a minute.  Thanks.

Looking good HI.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 12, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> your abs are so nice!
> 
> 
> great work and man does it show!


 Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 12, 2011)

223 lbs this am

water load day~3 plus gallons is the goal

45 min interval cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2011)

*221.2 lbs this AM~Lowest so far this blast*

Water load day again~3 plus gallons is the goal

45 min interval cardio 

*Full Body Depletion Training*

_Hi rep pump workout with 30 seconds or less between sets. All reps strict form_

*Side Delt DB Laterals*

25lbs x 15
30lbs x 15

*Front Delt DB Raises*

30lbs x 10
35lbs x 10

*Rear Delt Cable Machine*

100lbs x 15
150lbs x 15

*Chest Fly Machine*

150lbs x 15
200lbs x 12


*EZ Bicep Curls *

90lbs x 15
110lbs x 15

*Tricep Pushdown*

150lbs x 20
200lbs x 20

*Wide Grip Pulldown*

150lbs x 12
165lbs x 12

*Bent Over Dumbbell Rows*

75lbs x 12
80lbs x 12

*Leg Extension*

150lbs x 15
150lbs x 15

*Hamstring Curls*

70lbs each leg x 12
70lbs each leg x 12

*Standing Calf Raises*

210lbs x 20
255lbs x 20

*Ab Crunches *

Bodyweight x 15
Bodyweight x 15

I moved very fast through this routine. I was spent at the end

I will do another 30 minute session of cardio now


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

omg.  12 weeks is coming to a close.  That went by quick!  So excited for you!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> omg. 12 weeks is coming to a close. That went by quick! So excited for you!


 Yes, it went very quick. Thank you so much for your nutrition and posing help. You and your husband have made this process worry free and I appreciate all you do.

xoxo


----------



## BigRican (Apr 14, 2011)

Good morning boss!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2011)

BigRican said:


> Good morning boss!


 Hey brother!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2011)

*221.2 lbs again this AM*

Water load day again~2 gallons is the goal


*Full Body Depletion Training*

Hi rep pump workout with 30 seconds or less between sets. All reps strict form

*Side Delt DB Laterals*

25lbs x 15
30lbs x 15

*Front Delt DB Raises*

30lbs x 12
35lbs x 12

*Rear Delt Cable Machine*

100lbs x 15
150lbs x 15

*Chest Fly Machine*

150lbs x 15
200lbs x 15

*EZ Bicep Curls *

90lbs x 15
110lbs x 15

*Tricep Pushdown*

150lbs x 20
200lbs x 20

*Wide Grip Pulldown*

150lbs x 12
165lbs x 12

*Bent Over Dumbbell Rows*

75lbs x 12
80lbs x 12

*Leg Extension*

150lbs x 15
150lbs x 15

*Hamstring Curls*

90lbs x 12
130lbs x 12

*Standing Calf Raises*

210lbs x 20
255lbs x 20

*Ab Crunches *

Bodyweight x 20
Bodyweight x 15

I moved very fast through this routine again. I was spent at the end


----------



## BigRican (Apr 15, 2011)

^^Beast^^


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2011)

The pictures below show my before and current condition. The left picture was January 18th at exactly 250 lbs. The right picture was yesterday April 14th at 221 lbs. In less than 3 months I have lost 29 lbs and added lean body mass. 

I have never lost fat this fast while gaining muscle. I am in my mid 40's and in the best condition of my adult life. Although I am knowledgeable on how to train and use supplements I'm convinced that the nutrition plan and encouragement from Total Package was by far the biggest factor in my transformation. Total Package has made my dream come true and I still have several days left to tighten up even further. I weighed in this morning at 220.4 lbs. Monday the 18th is my 90 day goal date so we will see if I can dry out a bit more. 

I also want to thank the sponsors here at IronMag that provided performance enhancing products. I am currently finishing up with Asia Pharma Trenabolic from World-pharma.org


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 15, 2011)

We can all only say OMFG...you are ready for show...


----------



## Hell (Apr 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The pictures below show my before and current condition. The left picture was January 18th at exactly 250 lbs. The right picture was yesterday April 14th at 221 lbs. In less than 3 months I have lost 29 lbs and added lean body mass.
> 
> I have never lost fat this fast while gaining muscle. I am in my mid 40's and in the best condition of my adult life. Although I am knowledgeable on how to train and use supplements I'm convinced that the nutrition plan and encouragement from Total Package was by far the biggest factor in my transformation. Total Package has made my dream come true and I still have several days left to tighten up even further. I weighed in this morning at 220.4 lbs. Monday the 18th is my 90 day goal date so we will see if I can dry out a bit more.
> 
> I also want to thank the sponsors here at IronMag that provided performance enhancing products. I am currently finishing up with Asia Pharma Trenabolic from World-pharma.org



The transformation in those 3 month pics is awesome!!  Excellent job man!!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I also want to thank the sponsors here at IronMag that provided performance enhancing products. I am currently finishing up with Asia Pharma Trenabolic from World-pharma.org


 
Thanks world-phama.org


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 15, 2011)

Dear *heavyiron, its why i always say i sale only GMP prods and FDA approved prods..now you can see with treanbolic....

best-regards

wp
*


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear *heavyiron, its why i always say i sale only GMP prods and FDA approved prods..now you can see with treanbolic....*
> 
> *best-regards*
> 
> *wp*


Thank you for providing such great service to our community here at IronMag!

I love your Asia Pharma products!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2011)

Last night 4-16-2011


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is effin amazing!  Nice work.  What was your calorie intake like?  cardio?  Just curious what your plan was like to acheive that.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 17, 2011)

You look like a nationals level amateur Heavy.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Last night 4-16-2011



Neanderthal!

Great job Heavy!


----------



## brundel (Apr 17, 2011)

Good work brother.
You look great.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2011)

Another from last night.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking solid bro!!


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 17, 2011)

great work!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you aren't in the transformation comp haha.


----------



## weightslayer (Apr 18, 2011)

heavy...that is just sick! you look amazing! and are a inspiration to all of us.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!


227lbs this AM~no training for a few days.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Last night 4-16-2011


 i love it !!!


----------



## Hell (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn dude!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks world-pharma!


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2011)

Heavy, how feasible is it for you (you, particularly) to maintain your current condition long term?

Obviously, great job.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 18, 2011)

wow, amazing man!  great work


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2011)

Marat said:


> Heavy, how feasible is it for you (you, particularly) to maintain your current condition long term?
> 
> Obviously, great job.


 With proper nutrition and training, a very long time.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Heavyiron,you are always welcome.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> With proper nutrition and training, a very long time.


What body fat are you now, like 6%?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What body fat are you now, like 6%?


 No idea but I would guess 7-8%.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 20, 2011)

We should lock and sticky this thread to show what a proper diet, determination and consistency can really do.  AWESOME work!!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 20, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2011)

*222lbs this AM *

No training since 4-14. I am using this week to recover for my next blast.

I'm now changing my goal from cutting to slowly adding in some size while keeping my conditioning. I'm also going to start working on my weak areas. I need more size on my quads and some work on my lower back. I also want to bring up my chest. I'm currently injury free so I am hoping to get started on movements that I could not do last year like squats, deads and flat bench.

Total Package has written a new nutrition plan for my new goals. Total Package said; _"we will slowly work our way back up in calories to gain while maintaining your leanness"._

Total Package has approved my new training program.

*New Training Program*~starting Friday~4-22

*Monday*

Leg Extension 4 sets
Squats 4 sets~added this
Leg press 4 sets
Individual Leg Curls 4 sets
Standing Calf Raise 4 sets

*Tuesday*

30 minutes cardio

*Wednesday*

Rack Deads 4 sets~added this but removed hyper extensions
Seated cable rows 4 sets
Overhead wide grip cable pull downs to chest 4 sets
Rear delt cable machine 4 sets
Hammer Strength Shrugs 4 sets

30 minutes cardio

*Friday*

Standing EZ Curls 4 sets
Preacher Curl Machine 4 sets
Across The Chest Hammer Curl 4 sets
Behind the neck DB extensions 4 sets
Cable pushdowns 4 sets
Overhead rope extensions 4 sets

30 minutes cardio

*Saturday*

Rotator Cuff Excercises

Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 sets
DB flat bench press 4 sets~added this
Pec Fly Machine 4 sets
Seated DB Shoulder Press 4 sets
Upright cable rows 4 sets
Lateral DB raises 4 sets

Ab Crunches 4 sets

30 minutes cardio ​


----------



## GETBIG11 (Apr 21, 2011)

wow is all i can say ... who is total package? i am more interested in someone to write up a diet plan for me. i would appreciate it if you let me know


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2011)

GETBIG11 said:


> wow is all i can say ... who is total package? i am more interested in someone to write up a diet plan for me. i would appreciate it if you let me know


 








.​


----------



## GETBIG11 (Apr 21, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> .​


Thanks alot man


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2011)

BEST results i see in transformation challenge.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

Holy shit Heavy, awesome results!!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> BEST results i see in transformation challenge.


 


Anabolic5150 said:


> Holy shit Heavy, awesome results!!


 Thanks guys!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 22, 2011)

time to blast some arms today


----------



## cook (Apr 22, 2011)

Very impressive results H.I. This is getting me fired up to lose some bodyfat and get in shape.And I`m older than you.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> time to blast some arms today


 Yes sir!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

*220 lbs this AM*

First night back in the gym since the cut and I felt good. I had a decent pump.

*Arm training *

*Standing EZ Curls*

10x90lbs
10x100
8x110
6x130

*Preacher Curl Machine*

30 reps x 70lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

9x50lb Dumb Bells each hand
8x55 
8x60 
8x65

*Behind the neck DB extensions*

12x75lbs
10x80lbs
10x90lbs
10x100lbs

*Cable pushdowns*

15x150lbs
15x180 
15x200 
15x200

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
15x110
15x120 
15x120

All reps were strict form.

30 minutes of elliptical interval cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2011)

4-23-11

222 lbs 

I did a very strict routine today. Zero momentum. I just added DB Flat Bench to my routine. I had a rotator cuff injury that prevented me from doing this over the last 1.5 years so I am starting light and being very careful not to injure myself.

*Chest and shoulders *

Rotator Cuff Excercises

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps
285lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 6 reps

*DB Flat Bench*

75lbs each hand x 15
85lbs x10
95lbs x 10
100lbs x 10

*Pec Fly Machine*

150lbs x 10 reps
160lbs x 10 reps
170lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

60lbs x 15 reps
70lbs x 12 reps
80lbs x 7 reps
85lbs each hand x 5

*Upright cable rows*

100lbs x 12
120lbs x 10
140lbs x 10
160lbs x 10

*Ab Crunches*

Bodyweight x 15 reps for 4 sets

*30 min of cardio*


----------



## PreMier (Apr 24, 2011)

damn brother.. thats ridiculous. you look fantastic


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 25, 2011)

*4-25-2011*

226 lbs

*Leg Extension~single leg*

Decided to do these single leg now to try to even out my quads.

2 plates x 10 reps each leg
2 plates x 10 reps 
2 plates x 10 reps
3 plates x 10 reps

*Squats*

Haven't done these for a very long time due to an old back injury but my back has felt good lately so decided to do them tonight.

bar x 10 reps
135 x 10 reps
185 x 8 reps
225 x 8 reps~back felt unstable at this point

*Leg press*

3 plates each side x 10 reps 
4 plates each side x 10 reps 
5 plates each side x 10 reps 
6 plates each side x 10 reps

*Individual Leg Curls*

70lbs x 10 reps
70lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
90lbs x 10 reps

*Standing Calf Raise*

15 reps x 225lbs
15 reps x 240lbs
15 reps x 255lbs
27 reps x 270lbs


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 25, 2011)

nice bro..i personally do a ton of DB presses because i have an issue with my shoulder..i been slowly putting back in BB presses..just the opposite ha


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2011)

hows the back feel?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> nice bro..i personally do a ton of DB presses because i have an issue with my shoulder..i been slowly putting back in BB presses..just the opposite ha


 
Sounds good


PreMier said:


> hows the back feel?


 Not bad but my last routine trashed it a bit.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2011)

4-26

222lbs this AM

30 min interval cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2011)

*218lbs this AM 4-27*

*Back Training*

Decided to completely do something different today for back.

*Wide Grip Pull Ups supersetted with Behind the neck Pull Downs*

2 sets each

*Finished with 2 sets of Narrow Grip Pull Ups*

*3 position Bent Over DB Rows*

First set was a traditional DB row followed by a round outer sweeping row and then a forward stretch row.

2 sets of the above each hand

*Underhand Seated Cable Rows with a short EZ curl bar*

10 traditional reps seated at 90 degrees then 5 full stretches all the way forward. The bar was brought in low on my stomach.

3 sets

*Underhand Pullover Rows*

This was done with a straight bar on an overhead cable machine. I kneeled down and with a sweeping motion brought the bar low into my stomach and held at the contraction for 2 seconds.

*Hyper extensions while rowing a plate*

3 sets at 15 reps w/ a big stretch forward for the row.

*30 min interval cardio*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 29, 2011)

Heavy,

Everytime I check in here I am more and more impressed with your hard work and dedication. And to be accomplishing all you are with a full time job, a family and trying to keep this place running as well as contributing to the other boards you do is a statement to what kind of man you are.

Never met you Bro, but I do respect the hell out of you. Keep it going!!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 30, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> Everytime I check in here I am more and more impressed with your hard work and dedication. And to be accomplishing all you are with a full time job, a family and trying to keep this place running as well as contributing to the other boards you do is a statement to what kind of man you are.
> 
> Never met you Bro, but I do respect the hell out of you. Keep it going!!


 Thanks brother!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 30, 2011)

*217.2 lbs this AM~new low*

_Arm training_ _friday_

*Standing EZ Curls*

10x90lbs
10x100
8x110
8x120

*Preacher Curl Machine*

30 reps x 90lbs~rest pause every 10 reps (10 sec pause)

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand
8x55 
8x60 
8x65

*Behind the neck DB extensions*

Did these strict with a strong flex at the end of the movement.

10x80lbs
10x90lbs
10x100lbs
10x110lbs

*Cable pushdowns*

Strict with a strong flex at the end of the rep.

15x150lbs
12x170 
10x190 
10x200~explosive reps

*Overhead rope extensions*

15x100lbs 
12x110
10x120 
10x130

All reps were strict form.

*Cardio *

30 minutes of elliptical interval cardio.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 30, 2011)

anabolic5150 said:


> heavy,
> 
> everytime i check in here i am more and more impressed with your hard work and dedication. And to be accomplishing all you are with a full time job, a family and trying to keep this place running as well as contributing to the other boards you do is a statement to what kind of man you are.
> 
> Never met you bro, but i do respect the hell out of you. Keep it going!!


 reps !!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 30, 2011)

*4-30-11*

217 lbs 

*Chest and shoulders *

Rotator Cuff Excercises

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps
185lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 5 reps

*DB Flat Bench*

75lbs each hand x 10
80lbs x10
85lbs x 10
100lbs x 15

*Pec Fly Machine*

150lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
200lbs x 10 reps
220lbs x 8 reps

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

75lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
85lbs x 8 reps
90lbs each hand x 7

*Upright cable rows*

100lbs x 10
120lbs x 10
140lbs x 10
160lbs x 10

*Lateral Raises*

30lbs each hand x 10
30lbs each hand x 10
30lbs each hand x 10
30lbs each hand x 10


*Ab Crunches*

5 sets

*Cardio*

Will do 30min in a few minutes


----------



## heavyiron (May 12, 2011)

*227 lbs this AM*

Working with a personal trainer and the guy is killing me. I'm basically in pain all week. Lots of high reps, drop sets and giant sets. Way different than what I am normally used to. He also does a ton of stretching. Walking has become a challenge 3 days following leg training. I feel like I have been in a car wreck.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2011)




----------



## RoidRage9 (May 13, 2011)

in the before and after pic how long in between were they taken?


----------



## ROID (May 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *227 lbs this AM*
> 
> Working with a personal trainer and the guy is killing me. I'm basically in pain all week. Lots of high reps, drop sets and giant sets. Way different than what I am normally used to. He also does a ton of stretching. Walking has become a challenge 3 days following leg training. I feel like I have been in a car wreck.



I used a personal trainer a few times over the past months. When you get a knowledgeable trainer they can really put it on you. I enjoyed the few sessions we had. Hardest I have ever been trained. I wish I could push myself like that solo.


----------



## heavyiron (May 13, 2011)

RoidRage9 said:


> in the before and after pic how long in between were they taken?


 88 days


----------



## RoidRage9 (May 13, 2011)

im looking into that total package thing. waiting on them to activate my account to the forum ATM.


----------



## heavyiron (May 15, 2011)

RoidRage9 said:


> im looking into that total package thing. waiting on them to activate my account to the forum ATM.


 Great people. Well worth the money.


----------



## IanM4208 (May 16, 2011)

Heavy... holy shit bro! I have been slowly reading every thread u have created. Ur progress is ridiculous. U r truly an inspiration and I have alot of respect for ya.
I hope I can afford ur nutritionist, as I would love to use em this summer for my cut. I will also be stealing ur lifting routine. I feel like I owe u money from the amount of knowledge u have taught me thru ur posts.
Come August I will be running a cycle and was hoping u could give me ur advice on it. It is named test/Npp/dbol over in the anabolics section. I don't mean to spam ur log, I just can't pm yet.
thanx again. I sincerely appreciate all u give to the bodybuilding community


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2011)

IanM4208 said:


> Heavy... holy shit bro! I have been slowly reading every thread u have created. Ur progress is ridiculous. U r truly an inspiration and I have alot of respect for ya.
> I hope I can afford ur nutritionist, as I would love to use em this summer for my cut. I will also be stealing ur lifting routine. I feel like I owe u money from the amount of knowledge u have taught me thru ur posts.
> Come August I will be running a cycle and was hoping u could give me ur advice on it. It is named test/Npp/dbol over in the anabolics section. I don't mean to spam ur log, I just can't pm yet.
> thanx again. I sincerely appreciate all u give to the bodybuilding community


 Thanks brother


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2011)

*226lbs this AM*

Cals are slowly increasing. Still training for lean bulking. Lots of drugs, carbs and brutal training. Hope to be a solid 230-235lbs in the next 90 days. Abs are still visible. Power is still down but I expect strength increases soon.






YouTube Video


----------



## nyf1nest (May 18, 2011)

Your transformation is crazy bro, looking fantastic keep up the good work


----------



## heavyiron (May 24, 2011)

*234lbs this AM*

I decided to take 2 weeks off of dieting. Its been 4 months of weighing and preparing food and I was burnt out! I have been eating whatever I want the last few days and loving it. I still follow my nutrition plan a little bit but really enjoying eating off the plan for some meals. I just ate 2 bagels, 2 brats and 2 fat boy ice cream sandwiches. Time to drink some beers! 

No cardio this last week. I probably will get back on that soon but glad to have a break.

Training has been very intense and brutal. Decided to train shoulders by themselves tonight and it felt good. I usually train them after chest so being fresh tonight I had lots of power. Felt awesome.

*Rotator cuff excersises*

*DB Military Press*

15x60lbs each hand
10x80lbs
10x90lbs
10x110lbs~this is the heaviest I have gone in over a year since I injured my shoulder. Shoulder felt fine!

*Lateral DB raise*

15x30lbs each hand
15x35lbs
10x40lbs
10x40lbs

*Upright Cable Rows*

12x100lbs
12x120lbs
12x160lbs
15x180lbs

*Reverse Pec Fly Machine (rear delts)*

15x100lbs
15x120lbs
15x140lbs
15x160lbs

*Shoulder Press Machine*

15x70lbs face down
15x70lbs face up
15x70lbs face down
15x70lbs face up


----------



## irish_2003 (May 24, 2011)

you've been really consistent with your training over the last few months.....high five on that!!!


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> DB Military Press
> 15x60lbs each hand
> 10x80lbs
> 10x90lbs
> *10x110lbs*



Damn.


----------



## heavyiron (May 24, 2011)

ALRI has helped me over the years and I want to give them a shout out!

A great company!

*http://www.alrindustries.com/*


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

Love following your training and diet Heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (May 27, 2011)

*Train hard or go home bitch*






YouTube Video


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

Heavy,

That video is INTENSE!! I have to spread some reps around before giving em to you, but damn man, I owe you some!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 31, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *234lbs this AM*
> 
> I decided to take 2 weeks off of dieting. Its been 4 months of weighing and preparing food and I was burnt out! I have been eating whatever I want the last few days and loving it. I still follow my nutrition plan a little bit but really enjoying eating off the plan for some meals. I just ate 2 bagels, 2 brats and 2 fat boy ice cream sandwiches. Time to drink some beers!
> 
> No cardio this last week. I probably will get back on that soon but glad to have a break.


very well deserved !!!


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I decided to take 2 weeks off of dieting. Its been 4 months of weighing and preparing food and I was burnt out! I have been eating whatever I want the last few days and loving it. I still follow my nutrition plan a little bit but really enjoying eating off the plan for some meals. I just ate 2 bagels, 2 brats and 2 fat boy ice cream sandwiches. Time to drink some beers!
> 
> No cardio this last week. I probably will get back on that soon but glad to have a break.



You definitely deserve any break you take as you have been on point! Your results are evidence of that.

I missed my weight goal this week and so skipped my cheat meal. Have an extra brat and a beer for me!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 31, 2011)

Amazing progress heavyiron, thanks so much for sharing with us.

What is your next blast going to look like ?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 31, 2011)

Enjoy the relaxing of the diet, you earned a few good days of splurging and eating. Your progress is nothing short of amazing, using you as an example of what can be done when you are motivated and dedicated.


----------



## heavyiron (May 31, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Amazing progress heavyiron, thanks so much for sharing with us.
> 
> What is your next blast going to look like ?


 Thanks for the kind words.

EQ and Test for the summer. Maybe Primo and Test. Nothing fancy, just a basic cruise.


----------



## raza abbas (Jun 1, 2011)

heavyiron what is ur body fat in your display pic ??? That is not 15 % to me its luk like in single digit..


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2011)

raza abbas said:


> heavyiron what is ur body fat in your display pic ??? That is not 15 % to me its luk like in single digit..


 10% maybe


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 6, 2011)

Heavy, any plans to compete? If you posted earlier a yes or no, I missed it and my apologies.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Heavy, any plans to compete? If you posted earlier a yes or no, I missed it and my apologies.


 Naw, I just don't have any desire for it. I love training and pushing my body but thats it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 6, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Naw, I just don't have any desire for it. I love training and pushing my body but thats it.



I respect that Heavy and applaud you for doing what makes you happy.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jun 13, 2011)

it was great seeing you the other night. Thank you !!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jun 13, 2011)

hope to get a training session in with you soon !!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 16, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> it was great seeing you the other night. Thank you !!!


 Yup, good time for us as well!


ParadiseCup said:


> hope to get a training session in with you soon !!


 Lets do it!


----------



## living good (Jun 16, 2011)

H.I. should change his name to manimal


----------



## TwisT (Jun 16, 2011)

Great work heavy  Keep it up bud


----------



## jagbender (Jun 16, 2011)

Had to go back a page or two  but awesome Before and after!  Looking ripped! 

Jag


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 21, 2011)

Man, I just spent 30 min reading through these pages.  This was very inspirational.  Your before, given you had a huge amount of muscle, is a world apart from that after!  I'd drink CellTech if you told me too haha.  But all in all, excellent job....if you don't mind me asking Heavy, when you were around 25 or so, do you remember what you weighed?  Just curious   Keep it up!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 22, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> Man, I just spent 30 min reading through these pages. This was very inspirational. Your before, given you had a huge amount of muscle, is a world apart from that after! I'd drink CellTech if you told me too haha. But all in all, excellent job....if you don't mind me asking Heavy, when you were around 25 or so, do you remember what you weighed? Just curious  Keep it up!


 
Thank you

 220 and fat.


----------



## 258884 (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't know how to give reps but I do know what I consider to be a great compliment.

I was dragging ass in gym last night (wheels night of all nights) and I thought of your log here and seriously had a second wind......I ended up doing 8 sets (squats--last two sets were only 5 reps but heavier than usual).  I love my wife and she actually helps me get to the gym every day....even with a newborn.  She knows how important this journey I am on (and seemingly you as well) is to me.  If this is our mid life crisis....then we are lucky (as well as our spouses).

I too am in my 40's now, had my 1st and only daughter in December, almost lost my wife in January and here I am in June about to reach a goal of mine (1000 between bench/squat/dead).  I am only 5' 10" 190 (12%) so that 3 lift combo (reached in 1986 while in High School for a T shirt) seemed impossible with all that has gone on the last year and some......so my ramblin' point is keep kicking ass, screw the age number, congrats on everything, *people are keeping up with your log so beat the book each night.*

ps....Built and Juggernaut have helped with my diet and program(s) too....and I have not overdosed the clomid either.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 23, 2011)

awesome bro, how many calories are you consuming? and what do you eat in a day???


----------



## TwisT (Jun 23, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> awesome bro, how many calories are you consuming? and what do you eat in a day???



I hear he eats humans.... legs first.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 23, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I hear he eats humans.... legs first.



I'd believe it


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

HI...how did you go from where you where 1 year ago to now?


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

You are from MD?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 17, 2011)

bluecountry said:


> HI...how did you go from where you where 1 year ago to now?


Just follow the basics.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2011)

Those basics will work!


----------



## brundel (Jul 19, 2011)

MMMMM Paddock Labs.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2011)

brundel said:


> MMMMM Paddock Labs.


 Yeah, properly dosed EVERY time.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 6, 2011)

*8-6-11*

Back on my nutrition plan 100% starting today. Took a few months off to regain my sanity. I'm now ready to focus again.

*238 lbs*

Rotator Cuff Excercises

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps~explosive reps, engaged front delts on the contraction
185lbs x 10 reps~explosive reps
225lbs x 10 reps~explosive reps
315lbs x 6 reps

*Wide Grip Diesel Incline Machine*

135lbs x 15 reps~explosive reps, engaged front delts on the contraction
185lbs x 15 reps
185lbs x 15 reps
185lbs x 15 reps

*Cable Fly*

50lbs each stack x 15 reps~left foot forward
50lbs each stack x 15 reps~right foot forward
60lbs each stack x 15 reps~left foot forward
60lbs each stack x 15 reps~right foot forward

*Pec Fly Machine*

150lbs x 10 reps~all very strict form
160lbs x 10 reps
170lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps

*Abs*

Bodyweight x 15 reps x 3 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes treadmill cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 7, 2011)

*8-7-2011*

236lbs this am

*Rest day*

 Trying to maintain mass and lose a bit of fat. I was starting to lose my  abs and felt off. Glad to be back on the plan. I also think I had some  lethargy from going off T3. Took about 4 weeks to feel right again so  I'm steering clear of thyroid meds unless I really need them.

 I may also need hernia surgery soon. Figured I better get in shape for the operation.

Current cruise is 400mg Cyp per week.


----------



## bluecountry (Aug 7, 2011)

Sup HI?
Curious, how long did you take off from the gym?
Where you still dieting/training or on complete vacation?

Did you lose a lot of mass/strength/size?
Be curious for pictures.


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 7, 2011)

awesome log!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2011)

*8-8-2011*

Had to do a very quick routine tonight.

*234lbs*

*Leg Extension*

90lbs x 20 reps
90lbs x 20 reps
90lbs x 20 reps

*Hack Squats*

135lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 10 reps
315lbs x 6 reps

*Leg Curls*

90lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
110lbs x 10 reps


----------



## bwrag (Aug 9, 2011)

nice quick workout, but the hack squats dont need much time to do alot of work.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for stopping in brother!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 9, 2011)

Good to see you back at it.

How did the "down time" treat you?  I'm sure the mental side of things is what felt the best?


----------



## brundel (Aug 9, 2011)

What kind of hernia?

I have an umbilical hernia and Im dreading even seeing the doc about it because....well you know what a doc will say.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2011)

CT said:


> Good to see you back at it.
> 
> How did the "down time" treat you?  I'm sure the mental side of things is what felt the best?


Thanks!

Actually the diet was nice to ditch for a while. I was burned out but I think the T3 rebound was the worst. I had some lethargy for about 4 weeks while recovering. I'm hoping to get further conditioned this time but we will see.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> What kind of hernia?
> 
> I have an umbilical hernia and Im dreading even seeing the doc about it because....well you know what a doc will say.


Same here man, just trying to figure out how to line up time off and get it taken care of at some point.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2011)

233lbs this am

45min interval cardio


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 9, 2011)

gotta hate cardio


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 9, 2011)

oh umbilical hernias are the easiest to fix, you guys will be fine!

it the groin ones and the hiatial ones that are the most problematic


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> oh umbilical hernias are the easiest to fix, you guys will be fine!
> 
> it the groin ones and the hiatial ones that are the most problematic


Yeah, I had one repaired in my groin a while back. Had them install the mesh patch since its the most heavy duty. Hurt like a son of a bitch the night after the surgery but its held up very well.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 11, 2011)

Trained back last night and went out for a cheat meal. Had Vietnamese egg rolls, combination noodle bowl, 20 ginger snaps, ice cream and 3 beers.

236lbs this am


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Trained back last night and went out for a cheat meal. Had Vietnamese egg rolls, combination noodle bowl, 20 ginger snaps, ice cream and 3 beers.
> 
> 236lbs this am


 20 ginger snaps???? lmao I dont know why that sounds funny.... but it does.... Thats an original cheat meal, Ill give you that!!!!lol


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 11, 2011)

I love carbs. Wait till you see one of my carb load days. Its retarded how much I eat.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

Man Im always forcing food down my throat... some days are easier than others...and if im on drol...forget about it!!!!  lol  I need an IV for my carbs,protien, and fats on drol cycles...lol  must be doing somthin right... im 253 now....lol  although im about 13% bf!!!!!!!!aahhhhhhhhhhhhh  what was your bf% in your last avatar pic???


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm guessing maybe 10% at best, probably a bit higher.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

wow, i would have guessed a little lower... the vascularity in your shoulders and traps is sick bro...


----------



## brundel (Aug 11, 2011)

How long were you out for with the last hernia op?
I cant live without training.....

I know with umbilical ones they just kinda push it back in and tie it off.
But I doubt Ill be able to hit it hard for a while.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't had that one repaired yet. I had another one a few years ago in my groin that was repaired with the mesh patch. I was lightly lifting in 6 weeks post op that time.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2011)

yerg said:


> wow, i would have guessed a little lower... the vascularity in your shoulders and traps is sick bro...


I did a bodpod a month or so after that and they had me at about 12%. Most guys way underestimate body fat. Basically add 5% to whatever you think you are.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2011)

Below are some of the finest sups around that I will be using for my  cut. I just received my cutting sups and cycle support today. When  Prince first came out with his line of pro hormones I asked him to  design Advanced Cycle Support so guys could have complete on cycle  protection. Thankfully he listened and now we have this amazing product.  I use Advanced Cycle Support every day. IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Advanced Cycle Support

 IronMagLabs has another great product called Lean Fuel Extreme. When  I'm dieting hard, Lean Fuel Extreme blunts my appetite and makes dieting  easier. IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: LeanFuel Extreme

I also use IronMagLabs whey protein isolate. This protein is very high  end and pure isolate with no fillers or concentrates. It's a low calorie  great tasting whey isolate that is perfect for dieting when counting  every calorie matters. IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Whey Protein Isolate


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 12, 2011)

Heavy Ill be sure to check those supps out! they look high quality for sure.


You won the MD comp? thats huge !  wow I just saw that today


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 13, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> Heavy Ill be sure to check those supps out! they look high quality for sure.
> 
> 
> You won the MD comp? thats huge !  wow I just saw that today


Thanks brother, it was a ton of work. I'm hoping to do an even better cut this time.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 13, 2011)

*8-12-2011*

*236 lbs*

Rotator Cuff Excercises

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps~deep stretch
185lbs x 10 reps~slow
225lbs x 10 explosive reps
315lbs x 3 reps~felt off tonight

*Wide Grip Diesel Incline Machine*

135lbs x 15 reps~after each rep I flexed very hard engaging front delts
185lbs x 15reps
185lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 15 reps

*Cable Flies*

50lbs each hand x 12 reps~big flex at the contraction 
60lbs x 10 reps
70lbs x 10 reps
70lbs x 15 explosive reps

*Pec Fly Machine*

100lbs x 10 reps~very strong flex at the contraction, chest high
160lbs x 10 reps
170lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps


----------



## yerg (Aug 14, 2011)

Heavy, how tall are you bro??


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah chest is hit and miss for me ( the power part)

back, legs, delts i can always nail


 heavies jacked!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2011)

yerg said:


> Heavy, how tall are you bro??


A bit over 6 feet.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2011)

*239lbs this am*

Rotator Cuff Excercises

*DB Military Presses*

60lbs each hand x 15 reps~slow
80lbs x 10 reps
90lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps

*Lateral DB Raises*

30lbs each hand x 12 reps
35lbs x 12 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps

*Upright Cable Rows*

110lbs x 12 reps
130lbs x 12 reps
160lbs x 12 reps
160lbs x 12 reps

*Incline Shoulder Press Machine*

1 Plate x 15 reps face up and 15 reps face down
1 Plate x 15 reps face up and 15 reps face down

Felt good tonight once I got warmed up.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/u...ransformation-unclez-head-head-challenge.html


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/u...ransformation-unclez-head-head-challenge.html


Bump!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/u...ransformation-unclez-head-head-challenge.html


To the top...


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2011)

*11-9-11*

*Arm training*

227lbs

Took a week off to regain my sanity and get some food and hydration back in. Felt good to be back in the gym today.

*Standing EZ Curls*

10x65
10x100
10x110
10x110lbs

*Preacher Curl Machine (plate loaded)*

20 reps x 100lbs
8 reps x 100lbs~rest pause

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand
8x60
8x70
8x80

*Rope Triceps Pushdowns*

15x100lbs
15x110
12x120
10x140

*Overhead Rope Extensions*

12x100lbs
12x110
12x120
15x140

*Wide Grip Reverse Extensions*

15x100lbs
15x120lbs
15x140lbs
12x140lbs

*Ab Crunches*

4 sets of 40 reps

*Cardio*

30 minutes on treadmill


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 12, 2011)

*11-11-2011*

*Back*

221.4 this AM 

11.3% body fat by Bod Pod

Felt good tonight. Plenty of energy and power.

*Seated cable rows (strict)*

150 x 15 reps 
190 x 10 reps 
220 x 8 reps 
290 x 8 reps 

*Overhead wide grip behind the neck cable pull downs*

150 x 10 reps
190 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
200 x 8 reps
200 x 6 reps

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 15 reps
holding 3 plates x 15 reps

*Rear Deltoid Machine*

15 x 100lbs
15 x 130lbs
12 x 160lbs
10 x 190lbs

*Seated Hammer Strength Shrugs*

2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps

*Cardio*

30 min interval treadmill cardio post training


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 12, 2011)

*11-12-2011*

220lbs this am

*Rotator Cuff Exercises*

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 10 reps~slow
275lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 7 reps

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*

225lbs x 10
225lbs x 10
315lbs x6
225lbs x 12

*Pec Fly Machine*

145lbs x 15 reps~very strong flex at the contraction, chest high
160lbs x 10 reps
190lbs x 10 reps
250lbs x 10 reps

*Seated DB military Press*

60lb DB each hand x 10 reps
80lb DB each hand x 10 reps
80lb DB each hand x 10 reps
80lb DB each hand x 10 reps

*Lateral DB Raise*

30lb DB each hand x 12 reps
35lb DB each hand x 12 reps
40lb DB each hand x 12 reps
50lb DB each hand x 10 reps

*Cardio*

30 min cardio post training~used the newest generation elliptical at the  gym today. This kept my heart rate much higher than my normal cardio. I  was flirting with 150BPM.

Heavy carb load today. Eating every carb in sight!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 12, 2011)

congratulations and all that other sentimental crap lol


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> congratulations and all that other sentimental crap lol


Thank you!

 I thought you should have placed higher but what can you do.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2011)

ben got ass fucked without lube.....


----------



## suprfast (Nov 12, 2011)

Your weight was all over the place these last few days.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 12, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Your weight was all over the place these last few days.


Yeah, I do carb loads once per week. Its a massive amount of food all day long. I'm doing a carb load today. Should be interesting to see what I gain by morning. 

I also do a cheat meal in the middle of the week. That will spike my weight for a couple of days. Basically this keeps my metabolism rolling along. One of the biggest mistake guys make is not eating enough at specific times when dieting. They just go down a low cal road that leads to lots of disappointment.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 13, 2011)

228.6 lbs after yesterdays carb load.

45 minutes fasted interval elliptical cardio AM

45 minutes interval elliptical cardio PM


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I thought you should have placed higher but what can you do.



Wahahaha


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2011)

*11-14-2011*

224.8 lbs

*Leg training*

5 minutes on the stationary bike.

*Leg Extension*

90lbs x 20 reps
110lbs x 20 reps
170lbs x 15 reps

*Hack Squats*

135lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 10

*Leg Curls*

90lbs x 15 reps
110lbs x 10 reps
130lbs x 10 reps
150lbs x 10 reps

*Standing Calf Raise*

210lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 15 reps
255lbs x 15 reps
300lbs x 15 reps


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

looking good.  Enjoying the cooler weather?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 15, 2011)

*11-15-2011*

222 lbs this am

*Shoulders*

*Seated DB military Press*

60lb DB each hand x 10 reps
70lb DB each hand x 10 reps
80lb DB each hand x 10 reps
100lb DB each hand x 10 reps
*
Lateral DB Raise*

30lb DB each hand x 12 reps
35lb DB each hand x 12 reps
40lb DB each hand x 12 reps
50lb DB each hand x 10 reps

*Front DB Raises*

25lb DB each hand x 8 reps
30lb DB each hand x 8 reps
40lb DB each hand x 8 reps
40lb DB each hand x 8 reps

*Rear Delts on Fly Cable Machine*

100 x 15 reps
130 x 15 reps
160 x 15 reps
190 x 15 reps

*Cardio*

30 min interval elliptical cardio PM


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 15, 2011)

jagbender said:


> looking good.  Enjoying the cooler weather?


Yes, thanks for dropping in.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 15, 2011)

nice log heavy!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I thought you should have placed higher but what can you do.


 absolutely nothing LOL but thanks.


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ben got ass fucked without lube.....


the bleeding finally stopped lol


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 16, 2011)

*11-16-11*

*Arm training*

220lbs this AM. Still cutting fat. Cheat meal is tonight at meal #5. Going to eat pasta tonight and drink a few beers.

*Standing EZ Curls*

12x70
10x95
10x110
12x110lbs

*Preacher Curl Machine (plate loaded)*

20 reps x 90lbs
10 reps x 90lbs~rest pause
*
Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand
8x60
8x70
8x80

*Rope Triceps Pushdowns*

15x100lbs
15x120
12x130
10x140

*Overhead Rope Extensions*

12x100lbs
12x110
12x120
15x140

*Wide Grip Reverse Extensions*

12x100lbs
12x120lbs
12x130lbs
12x140lbs

*Ab Crunches*

75 reps bodyweight
20 reps 30lbs
20 reps 30lbs
20 reps 30lbs

*Cardio*

30 minutes on elliptical


----------



## Hench (Nov 16, 2011)

Glad to see you're still pressing, will be interesting to see how shredded you get. 


How are you running the HGH? You like Z's blue tops?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 16, 2011)

Hench said:


> Glad to see you're still pressing, will be interesting to see how shredded you get.
> 
> 
> How are you running the HGH? You like Z's blue tops?


Thanks, 

I figured since I'm so close I may as well keep going. I want to get sub 10%. This will be the first time in my adult life that low so pretty challenging but fun.

I started the GH about 10 days ago or so at 3.3iu daily. I wanted to start low and then work my way up. I had all the normal reactions to the first doses. Vivid dreams and slight swelling in my hands so it seems good so far. I'm thinking of upping the dose very soon. My next step will be 5iu daily.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I figured since I'm so close I may as well keep going. I want to get sub 10%. This will be the first time in my adult life that low so pretty challenging but fun.
> 
> I started the GH about 10 days ago or so at 3.3iu daily. I wanted to start low and then work my way up. I had all the normal reactions to the first doses. Vivid dreams and slight swelling in my hands so it seems good so far. I'm thinking of upping the dose very soon.* My next step will be 5iu daily*.


 
At that dose you can expect more water retention.  I blow up like a balloon at that dose.  Good luck Bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 17, 2011)

45 minutes cardio


----------



## suprfast (Nov 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 45 minutes cardio




About what is the bod pod costing you?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 18, 2011)

suprfast said:


> About what is the bod pod costing you?


  Every time I go its cheaper. Last time she only charged me $25.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 19, 2011)

*11-18-2011*

*Back*

220.6lbs this AM

*Seated cable rows (strict)*

150 x 12 reps
190 x 12 reps
220 x 8 reps
290 x 8 reps

*Overhead wide grip behind the neck cable pull downs*

150 x 10 reps
190 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
200 x 8 reps
200 x 8 reps

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 15 reps
holding 3 plates x 15 reps

*Seated Hammer Strength Shrugs*

2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps

Cardio

30 min interval elliptical cardio post training~level 15


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 19, 2011)

And the boss is back at it! 
Heavy is going for the "Munzer" look...shredded year round.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 19, 2011)

*11-19-2011
*
218lbs this am~new low this prep

*Rotator Cuff Exercises*

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 10 reps~slow
275lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 6 reps
225lbs x 10 reps

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*

225lbs x 10
275lbs x 8
315lbs x 7
225lbs x 20reps

*Pec Fly Machine*

160lbs x 15 reps~very strong flex at the contraction, chest high
190lbs x 12 reps
250lbs x 10 reps
265lbs x 11 reps~15lbs more than last session
*
Hammer Strength Decline Press*

Don't usually do these but I had a good pump and wanted to add something new.

135lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 15 reps
275lbs x 12 reps
315lbs x 7 reps

*Abs*

Body weight x 80 reps
20lbs x 25 reps
20lbs x 20
30lbs x 20

*Cardio*

30 minutes cardio post training

Heavy carb load today.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

Weight shot up to 226.6lbs Sunday after the carb load on Saturday.

Did some interval cardio yesterday for 45 minutes.

*Current Cycle*

Started the below cycle Friday. Before that I was on 200mg Cyp per week and 3.3iu GH daily. Probably run this ten days to boost levels then do something else.

250mg Test blend ED
100mg EP Mast Prop ED
5iu Uncle Z HGH ED
1mg Adex ED


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

*11-21-2011*

224.6 lbs

*Leg training*

5 minutes on the stationary bike.

*Leg Extension*

90lbs x 20 reps
110lbs x 20 reps
190lbs x 15 reps~20lbs more than last session

*Hack Squats*

135lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 10

*Leg Curls*

90lbs x 15 reps
110lbs x 12 reps
130lbs x 10 reps
170lbs x 10 reps~20lbs more than last session

*Standing Calf Raise*

210lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 15 reps
255lbs x 15 reps
300lbs x 18 reps~3 reps more than last session


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 23, 2011)

45 minutes elliptical cardio last night.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 23, 2011)

*11-23-11*

*Arm training*

220.6 lbs

*Standing EZ Curls*

12x70
10x95
10x110
15x110lbs

*Preacher Curl Machine (plate loaded)*

30 reps x 90lbs

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand
8x60
8x70
8x80

*Rope Triceps Pushdowns*

15x100lbs
15x120
12x130
10x140

*Overhead Rope Extensions*

15x100lbs
12x110
12x120
20x140
*
Straight Bar Reverse Extensions*

10x60lbs
15x60lbs
12x70lbs
15x70lbs

*Ab Crunches*

100 reps bodyweight
20 reps 30lbs
25 reps 30lbs
25 reps 30lbs

*Cardio*

30 minutes on elliptical


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey on ur crunches I notice I am doing alot more reps could I be over training my abs. 300 plus reps no weight added?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 24, 2011)

gamma said:


> Hey on ur crunches I notice I am doing alot more reps could I be over training my abs. 300 plus reps no weight added?


Add some weight brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 24, 2011)

219.6 lbs this AM

45min cardio

Massive feasting today =)


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2011)

*11-25-2011*
*
Back*

228.2lbs this AM after yesterdays load

*Seated cable rows (strict)*

150 x 15 reps~last 5 reps with big controlled stretch forward.
190 x 12 reps
220 x 8 reps
290 x 8 reps
*
Overhead wide grip behind the neck cable pull downs*

150 x 10 reps~big stretch
190 x 8 slow reps with squeeze at the end
200 x 8 reps
200 x 8 reps

*Hyper extensions
*
bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 15 reps
holding 3 plates x 18 reps~3 reps more than last session

*Seated Hammer Strength Shrugs*

2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
3 plates each side x 15 reps~extra plate more each side than last session.

*Rear Delts*

100lbs x 15 reps
130lbs x 15 reps
160lbs x 15 reps
190lbs x 15 reps

*Cardio*

30 min interval elliptical cardio post training


----------



## squigader (Nov 25, 2011)

Great strength gains there brother!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 27, 2011)

11-26-2011

228 lbs this am

*Rotator Cuff Exercises*

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 10 reps~slow
275lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 8 reps~2 reps more than last session
225lbs x 20 reps~10 reps more than last session

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*

225lbs x 10
275lbs x 8
315lbs x 8~1 rep more than last session
225lbs x 23reps~3 reps more than last session

*Pec Fly Machine*

160lbs x 15 reps~very strong flex at the contraction, chest high
190lbs x 12 reps
250lbs x 10 reps
280lbs x 11 reps~15lbs more than last session

*Hammer Strength Super Incline Iso Press*

I have never used this piece of equipment before but since the two  military press benches were occupied I decided to do a military press on  this Hammer Strength. Once I got on this I realized it was a very steep  angled Incline Press. This destroyed my upper chest. Felt awesome.

1 plate each side x 20 reps
2 plates each side x 10 reps
2 plates each side x 6 reps~my chest was wasted at this point

*Lateral DB Raise*

30lb DB each hand x 12 reps
35lb DB each hand x 12 reps
40lb DB each hand x 12 reps
50lb DB each hand x 12 reps~2 reps more than last session

*Abs*

Body weight x 100 reps
30lbs x 20 reps
30lbs x 25
30lbs x 26~1 rep more than last session(abs were on fire)

*Cardio*

30 minutes cardio post training

45 min elliptical cardio PM

 Carb load first two meals only.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 27, 2011)

11-27-2011

45min interval elliptical cardio~level 16, highest level to date.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, I have loaded about 2 grams this week after being on a TRT dose and  now I will transition into my lean bulk cycle. I had a good friend ask  me to design him a cycle based on his needs. He has a super busy  schedule so I decided on two pins per week for him. He also wanted EQ  for appetite. Thankfully he wanted Tren so that made designing the cycle  easy. Anyway. I decided to run something very similar. Here is my plan  for phase one of the cycle. Probably run this about 8 weeks then  transition into phase two.

500-750mg Test E or C weekly
400mg Tren E weekly
400mg EQ weekly

50mcg's T3 daily 
1mg Adex EOD
5iu HGH daily


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 30, 2011)

*11-28-2011*

225.8 lbs  

*Leg training*

5 minutes on the stationary bike.

*Leg Extension*

90lbs x 20 reps
110lbs x 20 reps
190lbs x 15 reps

*Hack Squats*

135lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 12~2 reps more than last session

*Leg Curls*

90lbs x 15 reps
110lbs x 12 reps
130lbs x 10 reps
170lbs x 10 reps

*Standing Calf Raise*

210lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 15 reps
255lbs x 15 reps
300lbs x 25 reps~7 reps more than last session


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 30, 2011)

*11-29-2011*

45 min interval elliptical cardio~level 16


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 30, 2011)

*11-30-11*

*Arm training*

223 lbs

*Standing EZ Curls*

12x70
10x95
10x110
12x110lbs

*Preacher Curl Machine (plate loaded)*

30 reps x 90lbs

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand
8x60
8x75
8x90~10lbs more than last session

*Rope Triceps Pushdowns*

15x100lbs
12x110
12x120
20x140~10 reps more than last session

*Overhead Rope Extensions*

15x100lbs
12x110
12x120
22x140~2 reps more than last session

*Narrow Bar Reverse Extensions*

12x100lbs
12x120lbs
12x130lbs
20x140lbs

*Ab Crunches*

100 reps bodyweight
20 reps 30lbs
25 reps 30lbs
25 reps 30lbs


----------



## J.thom (Nov 30, 2011)

keep it up heavy, nice log!


----------



## coach5 (Nov 30, 2011)

Your transformation is an inspiration to me everyday...It may take me longer, but after seeing your progress I know I can do it. 

Keep it up bro!


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 1, 2011)

lets see some pic's heavy


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys!

*12-1-2011*

45 min interval elliptical cardio~level 16


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2011)

Damn im exhausted after 10 minutes on level 16.  Ever try the stair climber?  Most viscous piece of cardio equipment.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Damn im exhausted after 10 minutes on level 16.  Ever try the stair climber?  Most viscous piece of cardio equipment.


Yeah, the stair mills are the toughest cardio equipment period.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2011)

12-2-2011

*Back*

225 lbs

*Seated cable rows (strict)*

150 x 15 reps~last 5 reps with big controlled stretch forward.
190 x 12 reps
220 x 8 reps
290 x 8 reps

*Overhead wide grip behind the neck cable pull downs*

150 x 10 reps~big stretch~shoulder felt tweaked so I stopped these.

*Over head wide grip pull down to the chest*

160 x 8 reps
190 x 8 reps
200 x 8 reps

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 15 reps
holding 3 plates x 18 reps

*Seated Hammer Strength Shrugs*

2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
3 plates each side x 15 reps

*Rear Delts*

100lbs x 15 reps
130lbs x 15 reps
160lbs x 15 reps
190lbs x 15 reps


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 3, 2011)

*12-3-2011*

223 lbs this am

*Rotator Cuff Exercises*

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 10 reps~slow
275lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Super Incline Iso Press*

2 plates each side x 10
2 plates each side x 10
2 plates each side x 10
2 plates each side x 20~10 reps more than last session. I had a longer than usual rest

*Pec Fly Machine*

160lbs x 15 reps~very strong flex at the contraction, chest high
190lbs x 12 reps
250lbs x 10 reps
280lbs x 15 reps~4 reps more than last session

*Abs*

Body weight x 100 reps
30lbs x 20 reps
30lbs x 25
30lbs x 25

Heavy carb load today.


----------



## waterstill (Dec 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Overhead Rope Extensions*
> 
> 15x100lbs
> 12x110
> ...



Do you keep the rope ends together when doing these?



chucky1 said:


> lets see some pic's heavy



This.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 3, 2011)

nice job increasing your reps!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

waterstill said:


> Do you keep the rope ends together when doing these?
> 
> 
> 
> This.


I spread the ropes as far apart as possible then on the last set once I reach failure I bring the ropes together to bang out 5-6 more reps totally trashing my triceps. 

My avy is one month ago.


----------



## waterstill (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I spread the ropes as far apart as possible then on the last set once I reach failure I bring the ropes together to bang out 5-6 more reps totally trashing my triceps.
> 
> My avy is one month ago.



Thanks for the reply heavy. I agree, that's how I do them and they definitely kill the muscle.

I know the avi is from the contest- I wanna see how you've progressed


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

waterstill said:


> Thanks for the reply heavy. I agree, that's how I do them and they definitely kill the muscle.
> 
> I know the avi is from the contest- I wanna see how you've progressed


I don't really look any different today from 4 weeks ago. I'm starting a bulk now so my look will soften up soon.


----------



## yerg (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I don't really look any different today from 4 weeks ago. I'm starting a bulk now so my look will soften up soon.


 what is your goal weight for this bulk??


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2011)

yerg said:


> what is your goal weight for this bulk??


I don't have one but I will gain very fast. I just want to add quality mass. I'm at about 233lbs this AM. I imagine a solid 240 is realistic but we will see.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2011)

*12-5-2011*

233 lbs

*Leg training*

5 minutes on the stationary bike.

*Leg Extension*

90lbs x 20 reps
110lbs x 20 reps
190lbs x 15 reps

*Hack Squats*

135lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 10 reps
275lbs x 10~50lbs more than last session

*Sled Press*

2 plates per side x 10 reps
3 plates per side x 10 reps
4 plates per side x 10 reps
5 plates per side x 10 reps

*Leg Curls*

90lbs x 15 reps
110lbs x 12 reps
130lbs x 10 reps
170lbs x 10 reps

*Standing Calf Raise*

210lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 15 reps
255lbs x 15 reps
315lbs x 20 reps~15lbs more than last session


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2011)

*12-6-2011*

233 lbs this am

*Shoulders*

*Seated DB military Press*

60lb DB each hand x 10 reps
70lb DB each hand x 10 reps
80lb DB each hand x 10 reps
100lb DB each hand x 15 reps~5 reps more than last session

*Lateral DB Raise*

35lb DB each hand x 12 reps
35lb DB each hand x 12 reps
40lb DB each hand x 12 reps
50lb DB each hand x 15 reps~5 reps more than last session

*Front DB Raises*

25lb DB each hand x 8 reps
35lb DB each hand x 8 reps
40lb DB each hand x 8 reps
50lb DB each hand x 8 reps~10 lbs more than last session

*Overhead Cable Press*

90 x 15 reps
110 x 10 reps
130 x 10 reps
150 x 10 reps


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice HI 50lb Db raises is beastly ... looking huge BRother


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 6, 2011)

The slim and sexy(no homo) heavyiron is going to disappear soon with this bulk. Let us all cherish this moment /tear


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> The slim and sexy(no homo) heavyiron is going to disappear soon with this bulk. Let us all cherish this moment /tear


I'm almost tempted to do a full on bulk but last time I did I was miserable 24/7 from all the food. I like the lean bulk idea at the moment.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

*12-7-11*

*Arm training*

231 lbs

*Standing EZ Curls*

12x70
10x95
10x110
16x110lbs~4reps more than last session

*Preacher Curl Machine (plate loaded)*

32 reps x 90lbs~2 reps more than last session

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand
8x60
8x75
8x95~5lbs more than last session

*Rope Triceps Pushdowns*

15x100lbs
12x110
12x120
20x150~10 lbs more than last session

*Overhead Rope Extensions*

15x100lbs
12x110
12x130
22x150~10 lbs more than last session

*Narrow Bar Reverse Extensions*

12x100lbs
12x120lbs
12x130lbs
15x150lbs~10 lbs more than last session

Had a major pump tonight. Almost skin splitting pump.

*Ab Crunches*

100 reps bodyweight
20 reps 30lbs
25 reps 30lbs
25 reps 40lbs~10 lbs more than last session

30 minutes elliptical interval cardio


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I'm almost tempted to do a full on bulk but last time I did I was miserable 24/7 from all the food. I like the lean bulk idea at the moment.



I'm headed that path as well. Don't want to stuff my fat face too much.

I have a question for ya:

How many cals(if you could give a rough guess) will you be consuming during your lean bulk? I know yours will vary from mine since our bodies are vastly different. Ive never ate an insane amount of cals, as I think I'll just turn out fat. Maybe 4k/day tops in this bulk.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 7, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm headed that path as well. Don't want to stuff my fat face too much.
> 
> I have a question for ya:
> 
> How many cals(if you could give a rough guess) will you be consuming during your lean bulk? I know yours will vary from mine since our bodies are vastly different. Ive never ate an insane amount of cals, as I think I'll just turn out fat. Maybe 4k/day tops in this bulk.



For him probably.  For you id say closer to 3000-3500 if you want a lean bulk.  

I am losing weight on 3000 calories right now and we are the same height, just more BUFFED


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm headed that path as well. Don't want to stuff my fat face too much.
> 
> I have a question for ya:
> 
> How many cals(if you could give a rough guess) will you be consuming during your lean bulk? I know yours will vary from mine since our bodies are vastly different. Ive never ate an insane amount of cals, as I think I'll just turn out fat. Maybe 4k/day tops in this bulk.


My cals/macros change several times per week but on a weight training day I'm guessing about 3,600 calories.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *12-7-11*
> 
> *Arm training*
> 
> ...


 
haha.  Nice!  Like that!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> My cals/macros change several times per week but on a weight training day I'm guessing about 3,600 calories.


On non training days I'm at 3,100 or so cals. Training days are correct above.

Goal is lean bulk.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2011)

*12-9-2011*

*Back*

228 lbs

*Seated cable rows (strict)*

150 x 15 reps~last 5 reps with big controlled stretch forward.
190 x 12 reps
220 x 8 reps
290 x 8 reps

*Over head wide grip pull down to the chest*

150 x 10 reps
170 x 8 reps
190 x 8 reps
210 x 8 reps~10 lbs more than last session

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 15 reps
holding 3 plates x 20 reps~2 reps more than last session

*Seated Hammer Strength Shrugs*

2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
3 plates each side x 20 reps~5 reps more than last session

*Rear Delts*

100lbs x 15 reps
130lbs x 15 reps
160lbs x 15 reps
205lbs x 12 reps~15 lbs more than last session


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2011)

Started Insulin today. This should be fun.

5iu HGH AM
7:30 AM - 52 gram whey isolate + 5g glutamine + 1 cup oats + 1 serv fruit
*Back training*
10:45 AM - 5iu Humalog, Gatoraid at 50 Grams of sugar, BCAA, Creatine and Glutimine.
15 minutes later 52 gram whey isolate shake
11:00 AM - blood glucose measured 117 (normal)
11:43 AM - blood glucose measured 55 (tad low) 
11:44 PM - 7 oz chicken, about 1.5 cups rice and 1/2 cup veggies (Tokyo Joes)
1:09 PM - BG 112
1:15 PM - 8 oz lean beef + 1 cup rice
300 PM - 52 grams whey isolate + 1 cup oats + 1 serv grapes
6:30 PM- Polo Rosa Maria chicken breast with Fettuccine Alfredo, salad, lots of bread, ice cream, 3 beers
9:30 PM - 52 g whey isolate

I felt tired when my BG was low but I feel normal now. I think I will do something similar Saturday.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 10, 2011)

*12-10-2011*

231 lbs this am

30 minutes fasted cardio AM

*Rotator Cuff Exercises*

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 10 reps~slow
275lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 9 reps~1 more rep than last session

*Hammer Strength Super Incline Iso Press*

2 plates each side x 10
2 plates each side x 10
2 plates each side x 10
2 plates and a 25 each side x 8~50 lbs more than last session

*Pec Fly Machine*

160lbs x 15 reps~very strong flex at the contraction, chest high
190lbs x 12 reps
250lbs x 10 reps
295lbs x 8 reps~15 lbs more than last session

*Hammer Strength Decline Press*

1 plate each side x 20 reps~slow strong extension
2 plates each side x 15 reps~very explosive
2 plates and a 25 each side x 12 reps
3 plates each side x 11 reps~4 reps more than last session

*Abs*

Body weight x 100 reps
30lbs x 20 reps
30lbs x 25
40lbs x 30~5 reps more than last session

Carb load today.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2011)

*12-12-2011*

231 lbs

*Leg training*

5 minutes on the stationary bike.

*Hack Squats*

135lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 10 reps
315lbs x 10 reps~40lbs more than last session

*Sled Press*

2 plates per side x 10 reps
4 plates per side x 10 reps
5 plates per side x 10 reps
6 plates per side x 8 reps~1 plate more per side than last session

*Leg Curls*

90lbs x 15 reps
110lbs x 12 reps
130lbs x 10 reps
170lbs x 12 reps~2 reps more than last session

*Leg Extension*

90lbs x 20 reps
110lbs x 20 reps
210lbs x 15 reps~15lbs more than last session

*Standing Calf Raise*

210lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 15 reps
255lbs x 15 reps
330lbs x 20 reps~15lbs more than last session


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

What's the long term plan? Just going for gold and then detraining back down to a more "normal" look?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> What's the long term plan? Just going for gold and then detraining back down to a more "normal" look?


Lean bulk for a while and possibly move into a heavy bulk. 

2.5 years ago I tried a heavy bulk and I couldn't eat all the food. I never ate breakfast before that and maybe got 100 grams of protein daily. My diet was terrible so when I tried the full bulk it was WAY more food than I was used to eating. 

Now that I'm using Insulin I have to add an extra meal to my meal plan so now I'm at 7 meals per day on training days. I'm actually hungry right now and my metabolism is the highest its ever been as an adult. I was sweating in the gym today on warm up sets. Between the HGH, T3 and Tren I'm a furnace right now. With all that plus the Insulin I can consume massive cals and actually use them. I will talk to my nutritionist in the next few weeks and see what he thinks but Saturday he said I was just as lean with an extra 10lbs. LOL!

Anyway, if I do the heavy bulk I will do it through the Winter then cut in the Spring but I change my mind so much who knows what I'll end up doing.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool to see you keep trucking straight through the comp. I'll be following, as always.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Cool to see you keep trucking straight through the comp. I'll be following, as always.


I don't have many years left to add mass. I figure 2-3 years and I'm done. Probably become a swimmer or something after that...


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 12, 2011)

or Mens Physique


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> or Mens Physique


If you and Rob do it I might...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2011)

*12-13-2011*

231 lbs this am

*Shoulders*
*
Seated DB military Press*

60lb DB each hand x 10 reps
70lb DB each hand x 10 reps
80lb DB each hand x 10 reps
105lb DB each hand x 15 reps~5 lbs more than last session

*Lateral DB Raise*

35lb DB each hand x 12 reps
40lb DB each hand x 12 reps
45lb DB each hand x 12 reps
55lb DB each hand x 12 reps~5 lbs more than last session

*Front DB Raises*

25lb DB each hand x 8 reps
35lb DB each hand x 8 reps
40lb DB each hand x 8 reps
55lb DB each hand x 8 reps~5 lbs more than last session

*Rear Delts*

100lbs x 15 reps
130lbs x 15 reps
160lbs x 15 reps
205lbs x 18 reps~6 reps more than last session


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2011)

*12-14-11*

*Arm training*

231 lbs

30 minutes elliptical interval cardio 

I had very little time tonight to train so I slammed out this routine  about 15 minutes faster than usual. I was moving very fast through the  sets.

*Standing EZ Curls*

12x70
10x95
10x110
19x110lbs~3reps more than last session

*Preacher Curl Machine (plate loaded)*

33 reps x 90lbs~1 rep more than last session

*Across The Chest Hammer Curls*

8x50lb Dumb Bells each hand
8x65
8x75
8x100~5lbs more than last session

*Rope Triceps Pushdowns*

15x110lbs
12x120
12x140
20x140

*Overhead Rope Extensions*

10x110lbs
12x120
12x130
20x140
*
Narrow Bar Reverse Extensions*

12x110lbs
12x120lbs
12x130lbs
15x140lbs

*Ab Crunches*

100 reps bodyweight
20 reps 30lbs
20 reps 30lbs
28 reps 40lbs~3 reps more than last session


----------



## Ripped Manlet (Dec 14, 2011)

Subbed, good work in here


----------



## waterstill (Dec 15, 2011)

Interested to see how the humalog works out for you. I know guys who have had great results using it, also knew a guy who almost died because he didn't take proper precautions. But, looks like you got it under control


----------



## XYZ (Dec 15, 2011)

How many days a week are you doing cardio, if any?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2011)

waterstill said:


> Interested to see how the humalog works out for you. I know guys who have had great results using it, also knew a guy who almost died because he didn't take proper precautions. But, looks like you got it under control


I use a glucometer so everything is very closely monitored. My spouse also knows what signs to look for and how to mitigate any bad reactions but so far this run has been a walk in the park. Everything is on track and going exactly as planned.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2011)

XYZ said:


> How many days a week are you doing cardio, if any?



Current split below

*Weights & Cardio*
Mon-Legs
Tue-Shoulders
Wed-Arms/abs/cardio (30)
Thur-off
Fri-Back/cardio (30)
Sat-Chest/abs/cardio (30)
Sun off-am fasted cardio (30)


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2011)

236lbs this AM

Scheduled day off from training and cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2011)

*12-16-2011*

*Back*

231 lbs

*Seated cable rows (strict)*

150 x 15 reps~last 5 reps with big controlled stretch forward.
190 x 12 reps
220 x 8 reps
290 x 9 reps~1 rep more than last session

*Over head wide grip pull down to the chest*

150 x 10 reps
170 x 8 reps
190 x 8 reps
210 x 10 reps~2 reps more than last session

*Hyper extensions*

bodyweight x 15 reps
holding 1 plate x 15 reps
holding 2 plates x 15 reps
holding 3 plates x 22 reps~2 reps more than last session

*Seated Hammer Strength Shrugs*

2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
3 plates each side x 23 reps~3 reps more than last session

*Cardio*

30 minutes interval elliptical


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *12-16-2011*
> 
> *Back*
> 
> ...



Beastly workout Heavy, if you don't mind me asking, what are you running for this bulking cycle?  I know you just finished your test P/mast P/Tren A cycle so I am surprised to see you back at it hard again. You sir are the energizer bunny!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Beastly workout Heavy, if you don't mind me asking, what are you running for this bulking cycle?  I know you just finished your test P/mast P/Tren A cycle so I am surprised to see you back at it hard again. You sir are the energizer bunny!


Naw, that cycle was a while back.

The following is my current lean bulk;

700mg Test E or C weekly
400mg Tren E weekly
400mg EQ weekly

40mcg's T3 daily 
1mg Adex EOD
5iu HGH daily         on non training days, 10 iu HGH on training days (Uncle Z blue tops)
Insulin on training days only
Prami and Nolva as needed


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Naw, that cycle was a while back.
> 
> The following is my current lean bulk;
> 
> ...



Pretty stout cycle HI, thanks for posting. Lots of GH in there.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Pretty stout cycle HI, thanks for posting. Lots of GH in there.


Yeah, I'm running 60iu GH per week. This is the highest I have ever gone on GH so I'm interested in how this will play out with the rest of the stack.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I use a glucometer so everything is very closely monitored. My spouse also knows what signs to look for and how to mitigate any bad reactions but so far this run has been a walk in the park. Everything is on track and going exactly as planned.



Just saw this post. Good to see that your wife is totally supportive of your lifestyle  
Also good to know that she can recognize a hypoglycemic episode haha.


----------



## Ripped Manlet (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like a solid cycle layout.....how's the sides of tren?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2011)

djlance said:


> Just saw this post. Good to see that your wife is totally supportive of your lifestyle
> Also good to know that she can recognize a hypoglycemic episode haha.


I went on doc prescribed HRT 5 years ago so she looks at this as HRT Plus. =)


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2011)

mafty said:


> Looks like a solid cycle layout.....how's the sides of tren?


This Euro-pharmacies Tren E from Uncle Z is f'ing strong. I'm feeling it BIG time. MAJOR aggression. Not sure how much longer I can run it. LOL!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2011)

*12-17-2011*

231 lbs this am

*Rotator Cuff Exercises*

*Barbell Incline Bench Presses*

135lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 10 reps~slow
275lbs x 8 reps
315lbs x 6 reps~40lbs more than last session

*Hammer Strength Super Incline Iso Press*

2 plates each side x 10~explosive on the end of the push
2 plates each side x 10~explosive
2 plates each side x 10~explosive
3 plates each side x 7~40 lbs more than last session

*Pec Fly Machine*

160lbs x 15 reps~very strong flex at the contraction, chest high
190lbs x 12 reps
250lbs x 10 reps
295lbs x 12 reps~4 reps more than last session
*
Cybex Chest Press*

I wanted to finish off my chest with a big pump on these.

150lbs x 20 reps
230lbs x 8 reps
190lbs x 10 reps
150lbs x 20 reps

*Abs*

Body weight x 100 reps
30lbs x 20 reps
30lbs x 25
40lbs x 35~5 reps more than last session

30 minutes elliptical cardio

Carb load today.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2011)

*12-19-2011*

232 lbs

*Leg training*

5 minutes on the stationary bike.

*Leg Extension*

90lbs x 20 reps
110lbs x 12 reps
130lbs x 10 reps
170lbs x 15 reps

*Sled Press*

2 plates per side x 10 reps
4 plates per side x 10 reps
5 plates per side x 10 reps
6 plates per side x 11 reps~3 reps more than last session

*Hack Squats*

1 plate x 10 reps
2 plates x 10 reps
3 plates and a quarter x 10 reps~50lbs more than last session

*Leg Curls*

90lbs x 15 reps
110lbs x 12 reps
130lbs x 12 reps
175lbs x 12 reps~5 lbs more than last session

*
Standing Calf Raise*

210lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 20 reps
255lbs x 20 reps
330lbs x 25 reps~5 reps more than last session


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

science at work !


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 22, 2011)

you going to throw up a pic at the end of this or no?


----------



## twotuff (Dec 22, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> you going to throw up a pic at the end of this or no?


 


Where the fuck did you come from!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> you going to throw up a pic at the end of this or no?


I don't see why not. I will likely take some pics late next week.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool. Interested to see where you end up.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

235.4lbs this AM~up 12lbs or so since starting my lean bulk.

Pic is cold no pump.


----------



## twotuff (Dec 24, 2011)

Looking good brother! I know this is a lean bulk but what body parts are you really focusing on bringing up?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

twotuff said:


> Looking good brother! I know this is a lean bulk but what body parts are you really focusing on bringing up?



Thanks man

I'm hitting them all hard. I've changed my split to add shoulders by themselves so I can hammer each body part hard. I'm also adding compound movements since this is a bulk. On a cut you can do more isolation movements but I believe bulking needs more compound movements. My quads suck so I've decided to do hack squats and sled press together each session then also do isolation exercises.

Cardio is being pulled back and cals slowly increasing every week or so. My body feels pretty beat. I did 2 hard cuts this year and now a bulk. I may have to scale back a bit next month but I'm still trying to decide. I think I may need to schedule some time off from the gym after this blast.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

Another shot from today.


----------



## twotuff (Dec 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I'm hitting them all hard. I've changed my split to add shoulders by themselves so I can hammer each body part hard. I'm also adding compound movements since this is a bulk. On a cut you can do more isolation movements but I believe bulking needs more compound movements. My quads suck so I've decided to do hack squats and sled press together each session then also do isolation exercises.
> 
> Cardio is being pulled back and cals slowly increasing every week or so. My body feels pretty beat. I did 2 hard cuts this year and now a bulk. I may have to scale back a bit next month but I'm still trying to decide. I think I may need to schedule some time off from the gym after this blast.


 

Cool Bro!! ya Im dieting for a show right now, it fucking blows but seeing the changes is pretty fucking awesome. After my show I will be doing a huge bulk!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

twotuff said:


> Cool Bro!! ya Im dieting for a show right now, it fucking blows but seeing the changes is pretty fucking awesome. After my show I will be doing a huge bulk!


Right on. Just keep your goals in focus and you will reap the reward. Good luck to you brother!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

Your arms look even more friggin ridiculous in that last pic.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice picks heavy looken good bro!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Your arms look even more friggin ridiculous in that last pic.


Yeah, my muscle bellies are FULL all over. I could barely drive home last night the pumps were so bad. I'm obviously retaining water and glycogen. When I'm done training I look really FULL. Its been interesting doing a lean bulk rebound.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Another shot from today.


 

pic is under bright light i think....so this pic details are washed out...that is crazy


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pic is under bright light i think....so this pic details are washed out...that is crazy


Correct, this was with a flash so no overhead lighting at all.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like it's time to drop the diet and add some fat. You've done enough..... making me feel like crap.


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 24, 2011)

Looking shredded for the lean bulk


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 25, 2011)

damn nice vascularity heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2011)

242lbs this AM.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I'm hitting them all hard. I've changed my split to add shoulders by themselves so I can hammer each body part hard. I'm also adding compound movements since this is a bulk. On a cut you can do more isolation movements but I believe bulking needs more compound movements. My quads suck so I've decided to do hack squats and sled press together each session then also do isolation exercises.
> 
> Cardio is being pulled back and cals slowly increasing every week or so. *My body feels pretty beat. I did 2 hard cuts this year and now a bulk. I may have to scale back a bit next month but I'm still trying to decide. I think I may need to schedule some time off from the gym after this blast*.


 
REST, for the win.  That's a lot in a year.  Good luck.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2011)

Had a cold for about 10 days but dragged my ass to the gym anyway. Strength is good. Still have abs at 238lbs. Today is a major carb load. Should hit 245lbs easily this week.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2011)

abs at 238 is serious


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> abs at 238 is serious


Yeah, this has been interesting. I don't usually lean bulk.


----------



## fsoe (Jan 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Thanks guys



what compounds are you using for your lean bulk???


----------



## jagbender (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking good Heavy!  Been nursing a cold myself,  I think the snowbirds bring these bugs down to FL


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2012)

243lbs this AM~still have abs


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2012)

Had an outstanding leg session today. I think I've found a good combo given my injuries. My pump was MAJOR today in the gym.

5 minutes on the bike

3 sets light leg extensions
4 sets Hack squats~last set 3 plates and a quarter per side
6 sets leg presses
4 sets Heavy leg extensions
4 sets leg curls
4 sets standing calf raise


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, I decided to drop my meds way down and cruise. I have been hitting it very hard lately so decided to give my body a break. I have not trained the last few days. Time to clean out a bit and get blood work. Not sure how long I'll cruise but we will see.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2012)

Hit legs tonight after 6 days off. Felt good.

239lbs this AM


----------



## rippedmanlet (Jan 10, 2012)

What type of routine do you typically follow? 1x body part / week? 2x?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

rippedmanlet said:


> What type of routine do you typically follow? 1x body part / week? 2x?


Why don't you start on page one and read about it...


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol.... ^^^^ think droppin the tren is a good idea.

Good work in the thread HI.... Did you drop everything down or just the aas? Meaning did you keep the gh at 5iu or down it also?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

Right now I'm on 250mg Enanthate weekly =(

Some GH in there as well.


----------



## waterstill (Jan 14, 2012)

How does it feel to be mortal again?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2012)

I kind of like the cruise right now but I will get bored in a few weeks =)


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2012)

*Injection tracking*

12-30-2011 350mg Test blend and 100mg Prop
1-6-2012 250mg Test E
1-13-2012 200mg Test C
1-20-2012 200mg Test C 5iu HGH~start


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 23, 2012)

So your plaining a 30wk cycle.... At a low dose of 550mg. I'm guessin 5-6 wks in you will be uppin it or addin in another compound. How many kits you got?.... That gnna be 7kits if you go 7days a wk.

You can quote me on that......


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> So your plaining a 30wk cycle.... At a low dose of 550mg. I'm guessin 5-6 wks in you will be uppin it or addin in another compound. How many kits you got?.... That gnna be 7kits if you go 7days a wk.
> 
> You can quote me on that......


Naw, the numbers above are dates. I'm tracking my injects for some lab work coming up. I'll add the year now.

My liver values were up so I'm cruising until it gets under control. Test and GH only.


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 23, 2012)

Duh.... Sound more logical.


----------



## Pony (Jan 23, 2012)

Sick traps Heavy.  It looks like your collar is popped 



heavyiron said:


> Another shot from today.


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 27, 2012)

Have you always been so vascular? Even when I was much lighter and got BF down to 5% I never looked like that. There huge!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> Have you always been so vascular? Even when I was much lighter and got BF down to 5% I never looked like that. There huge!


The longer I train the more vascular I get. Also the leaner I get but I think it has more to do with training like a bodybuilder for years.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2012)

Trained chest, abs and did cardio today after about 3 weeks off. Felt good to get back in the gym.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 28, 2012)

Good Heavy, that pic looks sick…...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

Still on HRT. Might hit the gym today. Its been about 2 weeks since my last session. Diet is terrible but I'm forcing myself to eat protein every day.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Still on HRT. Might hit the gym today. Its been about 2 weeks since my last session. *Diet is terrible* but I'm forcing myself to eat protein every day.


 


Feels good though doesn't it?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

If I cheat really bad I kind of feel sick so I have been eating clean the first few meals of the day. 

One thing that is really cool is I have no aches and pains right now.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2012)

Hit legs last night and got back on a diet. I weighed 246 the other day. I feel fat.

Carb Cycle as usual. Today was a low day.

Meal 1. Oats and IML whey isolate
Meal 2. Lean meat, rice and veggies
Meal 3. Oats and IML whey isolate
Meal 4. Almonds and IML whey isolate
Meal 5. Lean meat, rice and veggies
Meal 6. IML whey and complete protein, almond butter

Running like 500ish test, Some Mast and GH.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2012)

Domestic cardio???


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2012)

244lbs this AM

Carb Cycle today was a high day.

*Meal 1.* Oats and IML whey isolate
*Meal 2.* Lean meat, rice and veggies
*Meal 3*. Oats and IML whey isolate
*Meal 4.* Fruit and IML whey isolate
Training-Arms and cardio/Post training drink-Creatine, Gatoraid, Glutamine and BCAA's.
*Meal 5.* Lean meat, rice and veggies
*Meal 6.* IML whey and complete protein, almond butter


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Domestic cardio???








Room specific cardio, or...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> what about the cardio? Or did you save that for tonight?



Both


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 28, 2012)

"Return of the Iron"

Now that Mrs. Iron is here, she will keep Heavy in line


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 28, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> If only I could!



oh, you can


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

247lbs this AM

Trained back yesterday.

We went out last night and had our first cheat meal for the week. I had Carne Asada and a beer.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> what did you have for dessert?



Glazed doughnut.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

Today I hit chest and did some cardio. Yay!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

How many grams of carbs are on you low/high days and how often do you cycle your carb days?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> How many grams of carbs are on you low/high days and how often do you cycle your carb days?



Not sure the grams. I'm so used to dieting I just go by serving size. Most servings are either 2/3 cups oats or brown rice.

I do low days on non training days so Tue, Thur, Sun. The rest are a bit higher carb.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Not sure the grams. I'm so used to dieting I just go by serving size. Most servings are either 2/3 cups oats or brown rice.
> 
> I do low days on non training days so Tue, Thur, Sun. The rest are a bit higher carb.




Gotcha, thanks Brother.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 1, 2012)

Your volume training is pretty low volume.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, That's exactly what the second sentence in the first post states. LOL


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 1, 2012)

My bad. I misunderstood that paragraph I guess. Don't hurt me please.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2012)

No worries brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2012)

250lbs this AM

Leg day today. Went light and fast.

The Uncle Z blue tops have me looking pretty full. I like the higher dose. 1 vial per day.


----------



## Pony (Apr 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 250lbs this AM
> 
> Leg day today. Went light and fast.
> 
> The Uncle Z blue tops have me looking pretty full. I like the higher dose. 1 vial per day.



they are delicious, arent they?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2012)

Hit arms and cardio today. Feels good to get back at the training.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 6, 2012)

247lbs this AM

Hit back tonight. Trained in my new IronMagLabs shirt.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2012)

Friday was back and Saturday was Chest/shoulders/abs and cardio.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 8, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> ^^^yummy


x2


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Mr. Connor please excuse me if you already addressed a question similar to this for I have not read all 18 pages of this thread. 

My question is have you ever worked with 20-25 reps on all muscle groups. As I noticed from watching IFBBers the majority train in the high rep zone. 

An example of extremely high reps would be Kris Gethin's DTP (Dramatic Transformation Principle) which I used many times in the past with tremendous results. But its not for the faint of heart. Because you literally need a strong heart and large lung capacity. 

It goes like so...

*1st set - 50reps - lightest weight 
2nd set - 40reps - light weight
3rd set - 30reps - medium weight
4th set - 20reps - heavy weight
5th set - 10reps - heaviest weight*

Resting in between each set enough till you catch your breath or until your HR (for me) come down to 100-110bpm

Then repeat but reversed 
*
1st set - 10reps - heaviest weight
2nd set - 20reps - heavy weight
3rd set - 30reps - medium weight
4th set - 40reps - light weight
5th set - 50reps - lightest weight *

In total it comes out to 300reps! I know, it sounds bonkers! As you know it's not how long you're in the gym but how hard you hit it. With this you can be outta there in 45mins.

All in all do you believe, what I consider bro-science, that to gain size *the only way* is to go heavy with low reps. It does help, but to believe that it's *the only way*, IMO, is false. Due to personal experience, my clients' and from watching IFBBers videos I think this is a great approach. 

Also how often do you work on the *Negative *motion when rep'n it out? I personally like to focus on negatives on my last few to several reps to burn out and empty everything I have left in the tank.

Thoughts?

Thank you Sir.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2012)

I think varying rep ranges is good. Keep in mind some of the vids we see posted are guys nearing the end of contest prep and they train lighter on purpose during those weeks. Off season I'm sure the majority use heavy poundage's with lower reps.

I also think changing cadence from slow to explosive is good. Explosive and controlled movements on the same exercise different sets. Forced reps are great on last sets also.

Bottom line, mix it up!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 8, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> what did you have for dessert?


lol !


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2012)

Leg day. 

Added one more set on Hacks but everything else was the same number of sets as last week.

Extensions
Hacks
Curls
Calf raises.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 11, 2012)

250lbs this AM

Arm day

Standing curls
Preacher curls
Accross the chest hammer curls
Rope push downs
Over head ropes
Reverse extensions
Reverse curls.

30 min elliptical cardio

Felt strong and full of energy today.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm only 8lbs heavier than you now.  I finally have something to live for again.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2012)

Back tonight 249lbs

Seated rows
Pull downs
Shrugs
Hyper extensions
Rear delts

Decided to do some very explosive movements tonight with slow controlled negatives. Felt strong.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2012)

250 lbs this am

*Chest and shoulders*

Hammer Inclines 4 sets
Hammer declines 3 sets
Hammer super Iso incline 3 sets
Lateral raise machine 3 sets

*Abs*

100 ab crunches
weighted ab crunch machine 3 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes elliptical cardio


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 15, 2012)

Training is looking awesome HI!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

249lbs this AM

*Leg day*

Added more sets compared to last week. Minimal rest between sets.

Extensions x 4 sets
Hacks x 4 sets
Leg Curls x 4 sets
Standing Calf raises x 4 sets


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 16, 2012)

I love that new(old) Pantera song.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> I like your legs HI





MaxSeg said:


> Training is looking awesome HI!





bigbenj said:


> I love that new(old) Pantera song.



Thanks for stopping in guys!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2012)

249lbs this AM

*Arm day*

Standing EZ curls x 4 sets
Preacher Bench curls x 4 sets
Across the chest DB hammer curls x 4 sets
Bar push downs x 4 sets
Over head ropes x 4 sets
Seated DB extensions x 4 sets
Seated Calf Raises x 4 sets~threw these in because I felt tons of energy today
Reverse EZ curls x 4 sets

30 min steep incline treadmill

Felt strong and full of energy today.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been through one of heavyirons arm workouts, and they are brutal!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 19, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> I've been through one of heavyirons arm workouts, and they are brutal!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk



=)


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

4-20 *Back* 248lbs

Seated rows x 4 sets
Pull downs x 4 sets
Shrugs x 4 sets
Hyper extensions x 4sets
Rear delts x 4 sets


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

248 lbs this am

*Chest and shoulders*

Hammer Inclines 4 sets
Hammer declines 4 sets
Hammer super Iso incline 4 sets
Lateral raise machine 4 sets

*Abs*

100 ab crunches
weighted ab crunch machine 3 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes elliptical cardio

Added more working sets today. We are about up to the set range I want to be at now that we are getting back into a regular routine. I think adding one more shoulder exercise will be ideal. Probably add that next week.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2012)

*Leg day*



Extensions x 4 sets
Hacks x 4 sets
Leg Curls x 4 sets
Standing Calf raises x 4 sets


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2012)

*4-27 Back *

248lbs

Seated rows x 4 sets
Pull downs x 4 sets
Shrugs x 4 sets
Hyper extensions x 4sets
Rear delts x 4 sets


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2012)

248 lbs this am

*Rotator Cuff Warm Ups*

Lateral raise machine 4 sets light

*Chest and shoulders*

Hammer Inclines 4 sets
Hammer declines 4 sets
Hammer super Iso incline 4 sets
Lateral raise machine 4 sets
Pec Fly machine 4 sets

*Abs*

100 ab crunches
weighted ab crunch machine 3 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes elliptical cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> Are you going to do the rest of your cardio tonight?



Again???

I guess so...


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> What have you been up to?



Lots of unprotected sex...


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2012)

I haven't really trained much lately so when I got to the gym I decided to do circuit training. Figured I would hit every body part the do some cardio.

Leg curls 3 sets
Leg extensions 3 sets
chest press 3 sets
Shoulder press 3 sets
Pulldowns 3 sets
Tricep extensions 3 sets
Preacher curls 3 sets
Ab crunches 3 sets

30 minutes elliptical cardio

I felt a bit out of shape so time to add more cardio.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey heavy!  I'm here but can't seem to PM you...


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 1, 2012)

*~Iron filings~Heavyiron training~nutrition by Total Package*

A


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 1, 2012)

*~Iron filings~Heavyiron training~nutrition by Total Package*

Pocket post sorry!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2012)

Went to the gym last week after warming up and doing some leg extensions and leg curls I hit some hack squats. Pulled my lower back big time on the last set. It finally felt 90% today so I hit some back and did 30 minutes of cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2012)

My ass is fat and out of shape. I have been training maybe twice per week, mostly Chest and Back. Decided to do arms today since its been a few months. I have also upped my protein from about 100 grams daily to 200 grams. LOL! My diet has been terrible. Bought some new running shoes today so I can do more cardio without causing foot pain. Went to Labcorp and got a blood draw to see where things are at and test out some Testosterone from a local shop/advertiser.

*Arm day
* 
Standing EZ curls x 4 sets
Preacher Bench curls x 4 sets
Across the chest DB hammer curls x 4 sets
Bar push downs x 4 sets
Over head ropes x 4 sets
Rope Pushdowns x 4 sets
Reverse Extensions x 4 sets

*Abs*

4 sets of ab crunches


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2012)

*~Iron filings~Heavyiron training~nutrition by Total Package*

You fat fuck! Pics or no moar free trannies!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm scared to take pics. I always look worse.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2012)

*~Iron filings~Heavyiron training~nutrition by Total Package*

Meh. Know the feeling. Been forgetting my AIs I'm bloated like the Michelin Man


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2012)

*Rotator Cuff Warm Ups
* 

*Chest and shoulders*

BB Inclines 5 sets
Hammer declines 4 sets 12-15 reps each
Cable Crossovers 4 sets

DB Seated Shoulder Presses 4 sets
DB Lateral Raises 4 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes elliptical cardio

Still increasing my protein and cals. I have always had a problem eating regularly so slowly ramping nutrition up.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

*Leg day
* 
5 minutes on a seated bike to warm up

Extensions x 4 sets
Leg Curls x 4 sets
Hacks x 4 sets~ a couple weeks ago I hurt my lower back bad on these so I only did 225lbs and never went below parallel.
More Extensions x 4 sets
Seated Calf raises x 4 sets


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

*1-1-2013 Back *

Seated rows x 4 sets
Wide Pull downs x 4 sets
Shrugs x 4 sets
Hyper extensions x 4 sets
Rear delts x 4 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes elliptical


----------



## s2h (Jan 1, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better....im fat also....i dont even.train chest anymore...i train breast...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL, I'm not that fat but fat none the less.


----------



## lastson (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ~Iron filings~Heavyiron training~nutrition by Total Package*

Glad I stumbled across this.. always wanted to see how the legend trained.

And S2H, now that explains why you wrote breast/traps on my new split

Last


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2013)

lastson said:


> Glad I stumbled across this.. always wanted to see how the legend trained.
> 
> And S2H, now that explains why you wrote breast/traps on my new split
> 
> Last


Haha, I'm not anything more than a gym rat but thanks for the props brother!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2013)

247lbs this AM*

Rotator Cuff Warm Ups
* 
*Chest and shoulders*

BB Inclines 5 sets
Hammer declines 4 sets 12-15 reps each
Cable Crossovers 4 sets

DB Seated Shoulder Presses 4 sets
DB Lateral Raises 4 sets
*
Abs

*Crunches x 4 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes elliptical cardio

Session felt decent today but I have a touch of lower back pain.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2013)

*Leg day*

Extensions x 4 sets
Leg Curls x 4 sets
Hacks x 4 sets
More Extensions x 3 sets
Seated Calf raises x 4 sets

Blasted out this routine fast.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2013)

*Arm day
* 
Standing EZ curls x 4 sets
Preacher Bench curls x 4 sets
Across the chest DB hammer curls x 4 sets
Over head ropes x 4 sets
Rope Pushdowns x 4 sets
Reverse Extensions x 4 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes on the elliptical

Been getting in more food and protein. My cardio capacity is improving. The elliptical was easy today. Went to failure on all my last sets so I feel pretty good about muscle soreness improving from here on out. Basically I'm conditioning myself for an upcoming blast.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2013)

Rotator Cuff Warm Ups

*Chest and shoulders*

BB Inclines 5 sets
 Hammer declines 4 sets 12-15 reps each
Hammer Bench 4 sets
 Cable Crossovers 4 sets

DB Seated Shoulder Presses 4 sets
 DB Lateral Raises 4 sets
Upright Rows 4 sets~inspired by IslandGirl's vid

*Abs*

Crunches x 4 sets


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2013)

*~Iron filings~Heavyiron training~nutrition by Total Package*



heavyiron said:


> *Arm day
> *
> 
> Across the chest DB hammer curls x 4 sets
> .



^^^^ they call these 'wankers curls' down under


----------



## Tris10 (Jan 15, 2013)

What do you do for rotator cuff exercises? I screwed something up doing seated rows and now it clicks when I rotate it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 16, 2013)

For warm ups I hold a 5lb weight and "windmill" one arm 5 rotations then I reverse the rotation 5 times then repeat twice again. I then do a lateral raise with each arm individually still holding the weight 5 times. Then I do rotator cuff rotations with my elbows straight out to my side shoulder height. Then I do a series of outside rotations that engage my rear delt. Kind of hard to explain in text.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 3, 2013)

Went low cal yesterday and did 30 minutes of cardio. I dropped 5.8 lbs in 24 hours just by cleaning up my horrific diet. I'm basically a binge eater and can put down serious dirty food night after night so eating clean has a profound effect on me. 

Still haven't joined a gym since my membership expired last month but I have been shopping for one.

*12-2-13 meals
*
1. 1/2 cup oats and 1 scoop IML whey isolate and large coffee
2. lean beef and cabbage and 2/3 cups brown rice
3. 2 scoops IML complete protein and 1 oz raw almonds
4. Steak, potato, broccoli

30 min interval elliptical cardio

Diet coke and whiskey before bed

My labs showed high blood glucose when fasting. It measured 108 on 11-27 so I dropped all sugar from my diet and took BG readings of 94 yesterday morning and 90 this morning. Looks like the GH may have caused some insulin resistance so no more GH for a while.

My Hematocrit, Hemoglobin and RBC's are all slightly elevated so I will have to give blood. I'm scheduled for the morning but there's a large snow storm coming so not sure how that will go but I'll try to drive to the donation center early in the morning. 

I'm currently on 300 mg Cyp weekly and not sure I want to bump that until all the out of range markers are resolved. Liver values looked pretty good for me. Obviously not being on orals or weight training has contributed to those being better. 

I'm experiencing some mild nerve pain throughout my body that comes and goes. I will troubleshoot then see a doc if all else fails. 

Today will be another low cal day.

My current goal is dropping fat even at the expense of dropping some LBM. "Health" comes first.


----------



## s2h (Dec 3, 2013)

not sure if thats your normal bedtime drink..def could be a contributing factor...if consumed on a normal basis..be safe HI..def dont want that pancreas to get out of line....


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 3, 2013)

*244 lbs this AM

12-3-13 meals

*1. 1/2 cup oats and 1 scoop IML whey isolate and large coffee plus 1 cup pure cranberry juice (no sugar)
2. Steak, 2/3 cup brown rice, broccoli
3. 2 scoops IML complete protein and 1 oz raw almonds
4. Lean seasoned hamburger patty with dill pickles and mustard
5. Eggs (mostly whites) salsa, guacamole, dark chocolate

No training and no cardio today

Gin and diet tonic


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 3, 2013)

s2h said:


> not sure if thats your normal bedtime drink..def could be a contributing factor...if consumed on a normal basis..be safe HI..def dont want that pancreas to get out of line....


My norm is worse than that unfortunately. I usually have a couple gin and tonics but I'm cutting back and using diet tonic instead. My diet is pretty bad when I don't count macros so things should shape up quickly.

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad to see you cleaning it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2013)

KOS is going to hate on you 

Hope those almonds are activated!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2013)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Glad to see you cleaning it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yes, until tonights cheat meal =)


theCaptn' said:


> KOS is going to hate on you
> 
> Hope those almonds are activated!


KOS loves me......from behind....


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2013)

*241.4 this AM*

Meal 1. 2/3 cups oats and egg whites with salsa

Gave a pint of blood today. They verified high Hemoglobin first and BP was normal.

Sugary cranberry juice post donation and coffee

Shoveled snow-donation center said to do no exercise at all today. Felt a bit light headed after shoveling and chores. 

Meal 2. Six oz hamburger patty with dill pickles and mustard on flat bread.

Diet green tea

Meal 3. Two scoops IML complete protein and 1 oz almonds

Meal 4. Cheat meal-Chicken Lo Mein and beef Lo Mein, sushi rolls, banana foster pie, carrot cake and beer.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2013)

*244 lbs this AM

*Meal 1. 1/2 cup oats, one scoop whey isolate, large coffee
Meal 2. 1/2 cup rice, chicken breast, broccoli
Meal 3. Steak and broccoli

30 minutes interval eliptical cardio

Meal 4. Chicken breast, 2/3 cup brown rice, broccoli 
Meal 5. One scoop IML complete protein, almond butter and dark chocolate and diet gin and tonic

Marinated a few pounds of chicken and Mrs heavy made several cups of brown rice tonight. Started shaving my body tonight. 

300 mg Test (various esters)
1 mg script Adex
600 iu HCG
20 mg Cialis


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2013)

How many lbs of hair did you shave?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2013)

*241.6 lbs this AM

*Meal 1. 1/2 cup oats, one scoop whey isolate, large coffee
Meal 2. lean beef and cabbage and 2/3 cups brown rice
Meal 3. Lean beef hamburger patty and mustard
Meal 4. Two scoops IML complete protein with a pear and an apple

Back Training and 30 minutes of elliptical cardio
Post training Gatorade and Creatine drink

Meal 5. Eight oz chicken, 1/2 cup brown rice, 1/2 cup broccoli
Meal 6. Eggs (mostly whites) salsa, guacamole, dark chocolate

Diet gin and tonic


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2013)

*December 7th 239.2 lbs this AM

Carb load

*Meal 1. Four oatmeal banana protein pancakes
Meal 2. Fruit smoothie whey isolate shake and 3/4 cup oats with Splenda/brown sugar

Chest, Shoulders and ab training. 

Meal 3. Foot long double turkey sub sandwich and low fat BBQ pop chips
Meal 4. All you can eat steak house, maybe 12 oz beef, salad, bread, caramelized banana, smoked salmon, flan, 2 Brazilian beers.
Meal 5. half a box fat free fig newtons, gin and tonic.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2013)

Fiber is part of my plan


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2013)

*243.6 lbs this AM

*Meal 1. 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop whey isolate and eggs (mostly whites)
Meal 2. 2/3 cup rice, 7 oz chicken, broccoli
Meal 3. 7 oz lean beef hamburger on flat bread with mustard and pickles. http://www.flatoutbread.com/products.../5-grain-flax/
Meal 4. 7 oz orange roughy and a salad with diet green tea

30 minutes of cardio

Meal 5. 2 scoops of IML complete protein, peanut butter and dark chocolate.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

fat free fig newtons are better then the regular ones!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

they really are, s2h says I can't have em anymore 


thank you for reminding me about cabbage! yey! as soon as I finish up working through the nasty part of keto I'll pick some up.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> they really are, s2h says I can't have em anymore
> 
> 
> thank you for reminding me about cabbage! yey! as soon as I finish up working through the nasty part of keto I'll pick some up.



I love cabbage when dieting. Helps with all the dry meat you have to consume.

How long are you going Keto?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 9, 2013)

anybody eat a steak salad of some kind?
ate italian grilled chicken salad...romaine lettuce carrots shredded...started thinking i want a steak one


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I love cabbage when dieting. Helps with all the dry meat you have to consume.
> 
> How long are you going Keto?




I'm gonna play it by feel more than anything..I've gone three months on it before and almost regret ever really stopping.

I was just sort of thinking about this after a conversation with s2h about diet. He had suggested making a transition into paleo ...
IDK see I can do a 'dirty' keto (bacon, sausage, cheese and all around crap) for almost indefinitely once I'm over the weird fondling bread stage, which is where I'm at now. Cleaning it up gets a bit harder and spendier for me but i always start it out dirty because its the easiest way to get enough fat in.

I too can binge eat like a fiend at night and do like my booze.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I'm gonna play it by feel more than anything..I've gone three months on it before and almost regret ever really stopping.
> 
> I was just sort of thinking about this after a conversation with s2h about diet. He had suggested making a transition into paleo ...
> IDK see I can do a 'dirty' keto (bacon, sausage, cheese and all around crap) for almost indefinitely once I'm over the weird fondling bread stage, which is where I'm at now. Cleaning it up gets a bit harder and spendier for me but i always start it out dirty because its the easiest way to get enough fat in.
> ...



Paleo makes for a good transition out of Keto. Atkins had a formula he used decades ago to transition out and it was basically a very low carb diet. 

For fat, avocado and nuts or almond butter works well. 

I also like these; Classic Snack Packs - Wholly Guacamole? | Guacamole Dip - EatWholly


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

yeah, when stuff starts cleaning up a bit to whole foods I transition over to avocado and nuts..I gotta watch it with nuts though because I can mindlessly eat them without paying attn.
those wholly guacamoles look amazing.

right now is just insanity tho..I'm drooling looking at the oranges in the fridge


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

and yeah, I find the atkins info pretty helpful to get things kicked off
theres an egg, cream cheese, splenda recipe that saved my life last time I started this because I was going out of my mind for something sweet.

this time its fruit and veggies I'm lusting after.
and I don't even like bread but everytime I go into the kitchen I want to touch and smell the bread.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah, when stuff starts cleaning up a bit to whole foods I transition over to avocado and nuts..I gotta watch it with nuts though because I can mindlessly eat them without paying attn.
> those wholly guacamoles look amazing.
> 
> right now is just insanity tho..I'm drooling looking at the oranges in the fridge



I weigh the nut portion and then put the bag away, LOL!

Those guac packets are killer. Perfect serving size. I use one packet with my nigh time eggs. On Keto you could probably have more though.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

yeah I was thinking, 
I could put that on eggs, I could put it on cheese, I could put it on ....well nvm about that. I could put it on everything.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2013)

*242.4 lbs this AM

*Meal 1. Ezekiel bread and eggs (mostly whites)
Meal 2. 7 oz chicken, 2/3 cup rice, broccoli
Meal 3. 7 oz hamburger patty, mustard and dill pickles
Meal 4. 2 scoop shake and an apple

Leg training

Meal 5. 7 oz chicken and 1/2 cup broccoli
Meal 6. Egg whites, guacamole and salsa


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 10, 2013)

Come visit my journal in WP's sub forum.

Thanks!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...sored-transformation-challenge-heavyiron.html


----------

